# Pakistan - One Photo Per Post



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

1. *Muzaffarabad*, Azad Kashmir


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

2. *Faisal Masjid*, Islamabad, Capital Territory


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

3. *Old City*, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

4. *Gwadar*, Balochistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

5. *K2* Region, Northern Areas


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

6. *Zhob River*, Zhob, Balochistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

7. *Nushki Desert*, Nushki, Balochistan


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice Pics!

Psst...wasn't it pic-a-day?:wink2:


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

cntower said:


> 7. *Nushki Desert*, Nushki, Balochistan


beautiful:shocked:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

8. *Islamabad*, Capital Territory


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

9. *Bahadshai Masjid*, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

10. *Lady Llyod Pier*, Karachi, Sindh


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

11. *Punjab Assembly House*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

12. *Karachi*, Sindh


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

cntower said:


> 4. *Gwadar*, Balochistan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....wow...

:drool:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

13. *Deosai National Park*, Northern Areas


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

14. *Makran Coastal Highway*, Balochistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

15. *Gwadar*, Balochistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

16. *Kohat*, Northwest Frontier Province


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

17. *Landsdowne Bridge*, Sukkar, Sindh


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

45. *Coco's Den*, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

46. *Zamzama Car Show*, Karachi, Sindh


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

traPPed said:


> Great! I was wondering when such a thread would be started. But if you named it 1 pic a day, then you should have followed the rule aswell! And why are you numbering the photos???


Oh well. I'm gonna be offline for couple of days so I thought I'd get ahead in some work. :lol:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Change the title to "One Pic Per....Post", that would be alot more appropriate.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

> Pakistani Men - Chick Magnets<<<<< LINK!


:lol:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Good work cn! Keep it up :applause:

I posed a lot of pics in Mehfil Pakitstan, choose any to put here.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

cntower said:


> 45. *Coco's Den*, Lahore, Punjab


What is this place?


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a restaurant. In case you're wondering why it's named like a brothel, the owner is a famous son of a prostitute and the restaurant itself is near the red light district.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

brightside. said:


> It's a restaurant. In case you're wondering why it's named like a brothel, the owner is a famous son of a prostitute and the restaurant itself is near the red light district.


:lol: Jeez...okay....I thought the name was unusual but I wasn't thinking on the lines of a brothel....

I'm guessing its a popular hangout for Lahorites?


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

It will be most unfortunate if when I get around to my world touring fantasies the situation for me isn't good enough to roam and sample every inch of Pakistan. Needless to say, beautiful country.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

kshatriya said:


> It will be most unfortunate if when I get around to my world touring fantasies the situation for me isn't good enough to roam and sample every inch of Pakistan. Needless to say, beautiful country.


Yeah, atleast their cities are less crowded than ours.


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> Yeah, atleast their cities are less crowded than ours.


Haha...I for one manage to see beauty in most things, and the crowd and chaos of Mumbai feels more free than anything else.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> :lol:


et:



Marathaman said:


> :lol: Jeez...okay....I thought the name was unusual but I wasn't thinking on the lines of a brothel....
> 
> I'm guessing its a popular hangout for Lahorites?


There's no such thing as "Lahorites", its "Lahoris"


----------



## Shahid (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

48. *Islamabad*


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

49. *Khariyyan Cantt*, Mirpur, Azad Kashmir


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

50. *Regal Church*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

51. *Karaumbar Like*, Chitral/Gilgit, Northern Areas


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

52. *Pakistani Trucks* (or moving art galleries?)


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

53. *Nankana Sahib* (Holiest Shrine in Sikhism), Punjab


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

S T U N N I N G !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Rawal Lake*, Islamabad/Rawalpindi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Shangri La*, Northern Areas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Khadanwari*, Sindh


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Allama Iqbal International Airport*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Khanpur Lake*


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Indus River Dunes*, Skardu, Northern Areas


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Mineret of Wazir Khan Masjid*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Lahore Museum*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Banks of the River Indus*, Sindh


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Quaid-e-Azam Library*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Gymkhana*, Lahore


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Suburban Karachi*, Karachi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Sindh Provincial Assembly Building*, Karachi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*City Towers*, Sharah-e-Faisal, Karachi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Jinnah Bridge*, Karachi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Clifton Beach Apartments*, Karachi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Clifton Promanade*, Karachi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

*Qayummabad Interchange*, Karachi


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Road to Monal restaurant (Pir sohawa)









Monal restaurant









Food at the restaurant


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

National Monument


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Monal restaurant




























Shah Faisal Masjid


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting Rao, but keep it 1 picture per post, and not so many at once! In this section 1 picture per post is how its done.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Cool pics...


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

yar 1 sa gujara nahee hota


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Tomb Founder of Pakistan Mohammad Ali Jinnah (RA)


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

The Mohatta Palace[/b]


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

*Karachi Air Port:*
*Exterior:*










*Interior:*
Waiting lounge:









Check-in area (photo courtesy Nespak)










*Airside:* 


















*Satellite: *


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

The Jehangir Kothari Parade at Clifton











The Aga Khan Medical University and Hospital


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Karachi Seafront


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

*The Clifton Beach Karachi:*









*The Clifton Skyline:*


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

*The Sindh High Court










*pigeons that collect in front of the court










*The Supreme Court (Karachi Branch) (formerly, the Victoria Museum):*


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Khunjerab Pass


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

rock climbing in the margalla hills


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Italian dude in Dara Adam Khel, NWFP PAKISTAN


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Shahid said:


> McDonald’s - Pakistan, Lahore
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/193/458800427_4de7c54e9a.jpg?v=0
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/235/458800431_0ca515cd1f.jpg?v=0
> ...


Why do you post theese photos? To me, this is rally sad photos. That the world, bit by bit, is becoming one, big company - and small, local traditions disapear. You should be proud of your local food and traditions, not try to get theese bad habits from US.

So again. Do you post theese to say "we are becoming more western", or to say "oh no, not a McDonalds also here? Not trying to judge, just asking

Nice pictures btw, you have quite a few similar landscapes as we do here in Norway.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

UrbanLife said:


> Why do you post theese photos? To me, this is rally sad photos. That the world, bit by bit, is becoming one, big company - and small, local traditions disapear. You should be proud of your local food and traditions, not try to get theese bad habits from US.
> 
> So again. Do you post theese to say "we are becoming more western", or to say "oh no, not a McDonalds also here? Not trying to judge, just asking


Well you are making a mountain out of a mole hill. Pakistan's local traditions are not disappearing, especially in relation to food. Pakistanis have always been and still are massively proud of their tasty, delicious local food and hence their traditions too. Pakistan's beautiful culture and food are not going anywhere!



UrbanLife said:


> Nice pictures btw, you have quite a few similar landscapes as we do here in Norway.


Yea, Norway is a beautiful country, just like Pakistan. :cheers: Hope to visit it one day. 2 of my female friends have been there and they loved it.


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

A shot taken at Neelfarry top near Kalamula, Haveli, district Bagh, AJK


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

CHAM is a very high waterfall near Hillan, District Bagh, AJK. It is probably the second heighest waterfall of Azad Kashmir. (as high as Minar-e-Pakistan in Lahore) The first one is in Pando Sector of Jhelum Valley.


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Thick Forests of Aliabad, Tehsil haveili district Bagh, AJK.


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Burning sky - a post raining sunset shot (Near Mehmood Gali) while going to my village - Jabbi Sayyadan, in district Bagh, AJK


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Out of Bounds

A view from Hajipir Pass, Tehsil Hawaili, Bagh, AJK.
A very rare kind of photo. 

Being very close to the line of control (LOC), the security is always on high alert here. Photography is strictly prohibited. However, I managed to get a few shots before I was caught by an army guard and I had to surrender my camera till the time I was there at Hajipir.


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Must watch Kashmir Pakistan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shahbasharat/sets/72157606821782127/show/


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Islamabad: Faizabad Interchange:*


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Where's Rao at? More pics!!!


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Lahore Pakistan


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Overlooking Murree Pakistan


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## sabidwwh (Oct 10, 2008)

It is really wonderful (Pakistan Zindabad)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A pic labeled by me!!! :colgate:

Shows the Blue Area-Jinnah Avenue Skyline:


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

after the famous bus n truck art,now we present the famous Jeep Art :lol:








pic by Dee Jee (FlickR)


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

hippies!!!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

The school that I attended during most of my childhood, in Lahore:









..these guys are not students by the way.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

And which school is that?


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

KKH








pic posted by Kbboy in MP


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

KKH (by yadod)


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

brightside. said:


> And which school is that?


*B*eaconhouse *P*ublic *S*chool, Defence campus.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

The building looks impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mrrao said:


> Overlooking Murree Pakistan


Awesome place


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Thanks!!  A few more, that are bound to shock you, they shocked me!!! 

Mall Road, Rawalpindi, Pakistan:



Intoxication said:


> I just had to post these pics and then I'm gone.
> 
> Mall Road, Rawalpindi. All pics by *Khanpride*
> 
> Just look at the difference!  :shocked:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

I know, but they should have added more trees!!!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*The top five tourist sites in Pakistan | Travel | guardian.co.uk*

*Pakistan's top five*

*Taxila*








The ancient Buddhist religious monument of Dharmarajika Stupa in Taxila, Pakistan.

Just a short drive from Islamabad, this is one of the most important archaeological sites in the world. There are 18 locations in the area which are world heritage sites, but only 5% have been excavated.

This is the region from where Buddhism travelled to the far east - and Persians, Greeks and Hindus all subsequently left their mark. You can watch the sun set from the remains of a Buddhist monastery or wander through the streets of an excavated Persian city in the knowledge that there are two older ones buried below.

*Lahore*








Lahore Fort, built in 1566 by Mughal emperor Akbar.

Every Pakistani you meet will remind you of the old adage that if you haven't been to Lahore you haven't lived. The old city looks like a medieval costume drama, with horses, donkeys and ox-drawn carts transporting everything from stacks of hay to blocks of ice. In the narrow streets of the spice market, huge hessian sacks contain all manner of extravagant herbal cures, including died hair from corn on the cob for kidney pain, gum crystals for back pain and tree bark for flu. There are also mounds of chalky green henna and blue clothes dye "to turn white shirts into school uniform."

The incredible Mughal buildings of Lahore Fort and Badshahi mosque - one of the world's largest - are must-sees; eat dinner on the terrace of the converted Haveli Cocco's Den for a floodlit bird's-eye view. Meanwhile, New Lahore, with its Liberty market and numerous coffee shops (albeit serving Nescafe), presents the vibrant, modern face of Pakistan.

*The Karakorum Highway*









Opened in 1986, the KKH, as it is fondly referred to, is the highest road in the world, winding through the Karakorum mountain range and connecting to China through the Khunjerab Pass at an altitude of nearly 5000 metres. It is the only way to the tourist attractions of the Northern Areas, but negotiating its twists and bends around unprotected sheer drops is an adventure in its own right.

The road connects many villages whose only sign of modernisation is the sponsored paintwork of Pepsi and Nestle that decorate the shops. Along the way you also pass several hundred spectacularly painted Bedford trucks. These are one of the defining features of Pakistan, costing up to three years' wages to adorn and featuring intricate designs of birds and trees. Several hundred metres below, the Indus thunders past grey silt beaches.

*Karimabad*








Baltit fort

In the lush Hunza valley, the sleepy village of Karimabad is a tourist oasis. The street that winds up to the old Baltit fort is crammed with shops selling local handicrafts such as shawls and carpets, along with local dried fruit, antiques and gemstones.

The people here are Ismaili, which means they welcome music and dancing, and are partial to Hunza water - a spirit made from mulberries - or their homemade Hunza wine. There is also a cafe-cum-bookshop called Café de Hunza that serves real espresso: a treat for caffeine-starved visitors.

Come in spring for the blossom, or autumn to see the rooftops lined with huge rush trays of apricots, tomatoes, apples and spinach drying in the sunshine. A four-hour trek along the irrigation channel that winds up through the village and hugs the rockface up the mountains will take you up to Ultar meadow, where a small makeshift campsite offers views of Ultar peak and glacier.

*Lake Saiful Mulk*









An exhilarating jeep drive from the resort town of Narran (bear in mind that "resort" in Pakistan means a village with a few hotels), lie the still waters and snow-capped mountains of Lake Saiful Mulk.

It is no surprise that there is a story of fairies and princes associated with the area that can be recounted by a shawl-wearing guide for a few hundred rupees. And do give in to one of the horse-trek touts: it only costs a couple of pounds for an hour and you will feel as if you have been transported into another world.

*Way to go*

Antonia travelled to Pakistan courtesy of TravelPak, with support from Signal Master Satellite. Travelpak offer cultural and adventure experiences of Pakistan, including trekking holidays. Their next trips depart between May and October 2007, although tailor-made small group trips are also available, and can be arranged to coincide with events such as the February desert festival or the Multan Sufi festival in March. A 14-day experience costs around £675 excluding flights. TravelPak; tel: 07961 169 045.

And here I've marked them on a Map 










Rest of the article if anyone's interested:

*Out of the rubble*

One year on from Pakistan's devastating earthquake, *Antonia Windsor *wanted to do her bit to *help the country's tourism industry* get back on its feet - and *discovered a friendly and beautiful country* in the process









Like a painting ... Lake Saiful Mulk and a painted truck in Pakistan. Photographs: Antonia Windsor

Often depicted in the western media as a country of hardline Islamic fundamentalists, terror training camps, subjugated women and cricket cheats, Pakistan could seem a hard sell to the potential tourist. *We rarely hear of the country's fascinating diversity, its well-kept Hindu, Sikh and Buddhist shrines, the dizzingly high mountains or the impressive sheer glaciers.*

As a white, British tourist I was not ignored because I was a woman, or hissed at because I was a westerner. *I was greeted with courtesy, respect and curiosity by Pakistani people, who welcomed me into their houses with a constant refrain of "you are my guest".*

*"We are trying to combat the negative image people have of the country,"* the country's tourism secretary, Salim Gul Shaikh, told me over dinner at the Marriot, one of Islamabad's five-star hotels. "It's time we told the world of the potential Pakistan holds for the tourist. Next year will be Visit Pakistan year: we are launching advertising campaigns: we are branding Pakistan. We should have done it 10 years ago, but at least we are doing it now."

*There is already a small, established tourism industry to build on.* The Northern Areas, where the great mountain ranges of the Karakorums, Himalayas and Hindu Kush meet, have long been popular with climbers and trekkers. Meanwhile, the beautiful Kaghan valley in North West Frontier Province had also begun to build up a loyal local clientele before last year's devastating earthquake struck, blocking the road to the main resort, damaging more than 100 hotels and threatening to kill off the tourism in the area.

*Rebuilding livelihoods*

*However, the Pakistani people are extremely resilient and now that the roads have reopened they are looking forward to tourists returning to the area.* As my British Pakistani guide Sohail Azhar explained, "the best thing you can do to help these people is to come here as a tourist, pay for jeep drivers, pay for porters, stay in hotels, eat in restaurants. By doing these things you will help the local community to re-establish their livelihoods."

*And being a tourist in Pakistan is no hardship. The current underdeveloped state of the Pakistani tourist industry means you won't find swarms of people following you around* trying to sell you things or pick your pockets. Of course, you may have to cope with the occasional blackout, road blockage, or distasteful toilet, but such small sacrifices are well worth making to see *some of the most stunning landscapes in the world.* Meal times, meanwhile, are a celebration and a gift: *wherever you go,* from a tent camp of earthquake refugees, to the multi-million pound houses of upmarket Islamabad, *you will be invited to a simple but hearty dinner of dhal and chicken or goat curry with chapattis.*

*Pakistan is a country of contrasts:* expansive dusty plains and high snowy peaks, the sombre browns and creams of the male Shalwar Kamez and the brilliant colours of the painted trucks, the aromatic scent of rose, apple and apricot and the pungent smells of diesel, donkey dung and decaying debris. *The delights of Pakistan speak for themselves once you are there, and it seems surprising that the Mugal forts and mosques, colourful bazaars and high-altitude treks are not thronging with the adventurous travellers who frequent other parts of south Asia.*

*Safety in numbers*

Although most people in Pakistan do speak a little English, the country is not yet used to a high volume of independent travellers and organising guides, porters, jeeps and drivers can be time consuming if you don't know the language and terrain. *For these reasons, I travelled as part of an organised trip with TravelPak - the only way to visit areas such as the Khyber Pass on the Afghan border where armed guards are a necessity. And in the company of an Urdu-speaking guide, I was able to communicate and build relationships with the drivers and be welcomed into local homes.*

My tour took me from the wide boulevards of Islamabad to the isolated villages of the Hunza valley. I watched the sun rise over the snowy peak of the 8000 metre-high Nanga Parbat from a tent pitched at the aptly named Fairy Meadows; I saw the massive, crevice-ridden Passu glacier; I ate Iftar (the Ramadan evening meal) on rooftops with fasting friends, and took jeep rides that made my heart stop. Not only did I return to London with beautiful handmade bedspreads and shawls, but a balanced view of Pakistan and tales to share with my Pakistani neighbours.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

cntower said:


> I know, but they should have added more trees!!!


I don't mind it to be honest. Each to his own I guess.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Taxila is #1? Would have never thought...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice photos.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

l'eau said:


> nice photos.






cntower said:


> Taxila is #1? Would have never thought...


Why do you say so??? Just curious. Sure we have loads of Beautiful Places spread around the country. So coming up with a Top 5 can be extremely difficult. But Taxila, imo, has an Historical edge over others due to its Amazing History.

Anyways some pics:

*Noor Mahal Bahawalpur*

This beautiful building was first brought to my attention by fellow forumer *-SchizoPhrenic*. Probably the most famous building of Bahawalpur.























































The Noor Mahal is a beautiful palace built in 1872 in Bahawalpur, Pakistan like an Italian chateau on neoclassical lines, strangely at a time when modernism had set in.

There are various stories regarding its construction. According to one belief, Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV had the palace made for his wife. However, she was there for one night, only as she happened to see the adjoining graveyard from her balcony, and refused to spend another night there and so it remained unused during his reign.

Now the palace is under Pakistan Army and is used as a Mess and Tourist Spot.

*Location* of Bahawalpur in Pakistan:










^^ Near the South End of the Punjab Province.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Mesmerizing sunset on Karomber Lake










Swinje Valley










View from Beyal Camp










Shahjahan Mosque in Thatta. Built during the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan.










Location of Thatta, near the South end of Pakistan:










Naltar valley










Fairy Meadows










Sunset at GT Road










Whispering Hill Lake Bahawalpur





































Stair Way in Murree










Badshahi Mosque Ablution area, Lahore










Hiran Minar

Hiran Minar is set in peaceful evirons near Lahore in Sheikhupura, Pakistan. It was constructed by Mughal Emperor Jehangir as a monument to Mansraj, one of his pet deers

The structure consists of a large, almost-square water tank with an octagonal pavilion in its center, built during the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan; a causeway with its own gateway connects the pavilion with the mainland and a 100-foot-high minar, or minaret. 










Shrine of Bibi Jawindi, Uch Sharif (75 km from Bahawalpur)










Murree










Playing the game of Polo










Mughal Emperor Jahangir's Tomb outside Lahore










Near Faisalabad










Shalimar Gardens, Lahore. *A UNESCO World Heritage Site*.



















Manora Beach, Karachi

Manora is a small island (2.5 km²) located south of the Port of Karachi, Pakistan. The island is connected to the mainland by a 12 kilometer long causeway called the Sandspit. 

Manora is also a popular picnic spot because of the long sandy beaches along the southern edge of the island, which merge into the beaches of the Sandspit and then extend several kilometers to the beaches at Hawkesbay. At the southeastern end of Manora island is the tallest lighthouse in Pakistan. 










Bagh-i-Jinnah (Jinnah's Garden), Lahore










Dusk in Major Qila Village, near Peshawer










Sorry if some of the pics have been posted before in this thread. :dunno:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Balochistan Express


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Clifton, Karachi










Potental future banner...


----------



## sami231 (Oct 10, 2008)

northern pakistan


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Intoxication said:


>


Looks very European. (Oops....didn't read the description)


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Karachi


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Karachi










by *~uecho* at DeviantArt










*aabbas* at DeviantArt


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*The Last Sunsets of 2008 in Pakistan:* 









A view of the last sunset over the skies of *Faisalabad* on Dec 31









The sun sets for the last time in 2008 in *Hyderabad* on Dec 31









The sun sets for the last time in 2008 in *Multan* on Dec 31









A view of the last sun set of 2008 in *Peshawar* on Dec 31









A view of the last sun set of 2008 in *Quetta* on Dec 31









People enjoy the last sunset of 2008 at *Daman-e-Koh* in *Islamabad* on Dec 31









An elderly man prays in the background of the last sunset of 2008 in *Lahore* on Dec 31









Fishermen are seen at sea during the last sunset for 2008 in *Karachi* on December 31, 2008









A man rides his bicycle over a bridge during the last sunset of 2008 in *Lahore* on December 31, 2008


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Sadaf Plaza, Rawalpindi (now burnt down  )


----------



## -SchizoPhrenic (Oct 22, 2008)

I loved the photos of the sunsets! And Noor Mehal is just <3


----------



## Plasma. (Oct 12, 2007)

*Patang (Kite) flying in Pakistan. *










Source: aliraza from Flickr


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Aiwan-e-Sanat-to-Tijarat Road, Islamabad

Taken by fellow forumer Abid Siddiqui:

Feb 3, 2009


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

the guy on the horse was not playing polo. he was playin tent pegging, a commonly played sport in punjab.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> the guy on the horse was not playing polo. he was playin tent pegging, a commonly played sport in punjab.


I just copied what it said on Flickr.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

That's nothing, I should upload some pictures of Thandiyani, the maple trees and the snow it looks just like Canada.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Buddhist Ruins of Takht-i-Bahi dating back to 1st century BC. (Takht means "throne" in urdu/persian and bahi means "water" or "spring" in Persian)














traditional homes in neelum valley, azad kashmir, pakistan.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Chitta Katha lake, situated at a height of 13,500 feet above sea level. it is situated in neelum valley, azad kashmir, pakistan.












campsite on the fairy meadows with nanga parbat, world's ninth highest mountain (8126 m, 26600 ft) in the background. it's located in astore, northern areas, pakistan.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Spectacular photos, especially the one with the aqua colored lake. kay:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ thanx!!! :cheers:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

sunset over the the passu cathedral, cone shaped mountain in passu village, northern areas, pakistan.










a spring day..


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

that mountain looks really cool!
cone-shaped mountain, never heard of that before.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Ever great Pakistan


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Aadil.Aijaz said:


> that mountain looks really cool!
> cone-shaped mountain, never heard of that before.


yea it luks really cool...it's in gojal, upper hunza. in the gilgit district... 



Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> Ever great Pakistan


true my friend....


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

images from inside khewra salt mine, world's second largest salt mine. *everything inside is made exclusively from salt bricks.* khewra salt mine is in Jhelum District, Punjab, Pakistan.









* walkway..*









*dance floor...:jk: just floor*









*world's only salt brick mosque*









*towards the cafeteria*


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

ORIGINALLY POSTED BY FELLOW FORUMER, INTOXICATION.


150 Year old Church on Mall Road, murree, Punjab, Pakistan. it's a famous tourist spot in murree.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

the derawar fort is a 1100 year old structure located in the middle of cholistan desert in bahawalpur district, punjab, pakistan.


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

*Pakistan | One Photo Every Day*

*Shah Faisal Masjid, Islamabad, Pakistan*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^Did you really mean one photo per day and not per post?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent idea!
I suppose so, as its neighbors, Pakistan must have deslubrante landscapes, and cities and architecture, expecting more photos ...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice I wanna see pics of Pakistan


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Karachi -Jahangir Kothari Parade


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

*Monal Restaurant, Islamabad, Pakistan*


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Shangri la Resort, Sakardu


----------



## RANA AAA (Jul 8, 2007)

is monal resturant is the most expensive in Islo..??


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Way up north, Pakistan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theworldismycanvas/3817383844/


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Noor Mahal, Bhawalpur, Pakistan*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

syedahsaninam said:


> Shangri la Resort, Sakardu


The asian architecture is somewhat similar all over the continent it seems


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

franpunk said:


> The asian architecture is somewhat similar all over the continent it seems


That's a recent building, modeled on Chinese architecture.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Is that the archiecture of that region?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

India101 said:


> Is that the archiecture of that region?


Not really, no.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Kachura Lake, Skardu


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Amazing the first photo!


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Taxila (Jaulian) - Ancient Buddhist Monastery


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing shots!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info about the architecture


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Karomber Lake*


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Faisal Mosque, Islamabad*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Centuries old Fort Derawar in rural Sindh


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*North of Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*North of Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*North of Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*North of Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lahore Gymkhana Lahore, Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Library in Lahore, Pakistan*


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Shah Jahan Mosque, Thatta*


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Saddar, Karachi*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Makran Coastal Highway, Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Gwadar Beach, Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lahore Fort, Pakistan*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lahore Fort, Pakistan*


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Desert in Gwadar*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Manora Island, Karachi


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Rawalpindi Railway Station, Pakistan*


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

NorthWestern said:


>


where is this heart shaped lake? is it natural? perfect honeymoon place


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ It's the Shangrila resort near Kashura lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

sonmiani


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

karachi marina club


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

hingol national park


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

hingol still


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Samadhi of Ranjit Singh (ruler of sikh empire) , lahore


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

lake saif-ul-malook


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

upper kachura


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

source: beautifulpakistan.com









fairy meadows


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

pak kashmir village










source:flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kutwal lake









source:trekkerz on flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

taubutt valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

astola










source:wetlandsofpakistan,flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

pir ghaib










source:flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

makran coastal highway,balochistan










source:zahid shahid,flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

hingol national park,balochistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

banjosa lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

shah jahan mosque,thatta


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

neelum valley









source:heartkins,flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

siri paye










source:flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nwfp










source:noorkhan,flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

sari lake









source:aawara on flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

pak kashmir









source:heartkins,flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

gwadar









source:zahid shahid,flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

north pakistan









source:beautifulpakistan.com


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

misterk said:


> islamabad


That is the Aga Khan University Hospital in Karachi, not in Islamabad.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kutwal valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

oops sorry thx made the edit


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

fata










source:flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

baadshahi mosque









source:beautifulpakistan.com


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

gwadar










source:heartkins/flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

skardu


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

swat river









source:heartkins/flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

k2










source:beautifulpakistan.com


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

mankhial,nwfp










source:heartkins/flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

balochistan









source:beautifulpakistan.com


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

astola beach









source:wetlandsofpakistan/flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

thandiani


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

northern areas


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kund malir


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

khunjerab park


----------



## Khuree (Apr 26, 2006)

misterk said:


> quetta


Thats not Quetta at all!!!!!


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Of course it is! 

Check this! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetta


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*An Epic Pic from Karachi During WW2*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Grandes paisajes.


----------



## Khuree (Apr 26, 2006)

syedahsaninam said:


> ^^ Of course it is!
> 
> Check this! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetta


Anyother source other then Wikipedia?


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Khuree, is an apology coming about Quetta :lol:









More than 3500 years old public bath.









Mohenjo_Daro 2500 B.C.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Khuree said:


> Anyother source other then Wikipedia?


I have this other Link! but just like wiki, It may not be rite!

Link


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^

awesome place


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nanga parbat base camp


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Bridge over River Indus








Muree








Shepherd


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nalter lake


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Nice but come on guys, Pakistan is more than just lofty mountains. It got lot of history, heritage and devlopment too.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Correct. Here is some Urban Pakistan!


















Islamabad









Shahr-e-Faisal, Karachi


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

And some our basic Heritage (dated 5000 years old)









*Moenjo-daro*


















*Harrapa*


















Taxila


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Few shots of Lahore*









Traffic backed up in Lahore


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> a spring day..


Amazing


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Stunnig pics!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kalam


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

falaksair


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

betaab2 said:


> ^ some one please ban this idiot, he goes in to every pakistani thread and ruins it.


urmm......what ruining are u talking about ? he just complimented the thread


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

balochistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

misterk said:


> good idea maybe we should bump it to get their attention then they'll notice and merge them


I PM'd KB, a mod here, requesting for the merge of 2 identical threads ASAP.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

daaran


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

dudipatsar


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nwfp


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

northern areas


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nanga parbat


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

chitral gol


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

karomber lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

malam jabba


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

pamir mountains


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

deosai


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

mankial


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

fairy meadows


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

misterk said:


> urmm......what ruining are u talking about ? he just complimented the thread


he was being sarcastic, look at his other posts on other threads


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

betaab2 said:


> he was being sarcastic, look at his other posts on other threads


No I wasn't genius. You seem exceptionally bad at spotting sarcasm somehow...


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

^ in the other thread you called pakistan a wasteland and now you're saying its breathtaking.

very nice.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

rakaposhi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

chillam


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

betaab2 said:


> ^ in the other thread you called pakistan a wasteland and now you're saying its breathtaking.


Did I? My mistake. I think I meant "your brain".


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

^ yeah nice come back, can't defend yourself can you.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

ok well forgive and forget I dunno what anyone said lets just get back to posting pics i'm here to show pakistan not fight with anyone :cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

shimshal valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

shandoor


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

misterk said:


>


wow, Islamabad is one of the most beautiful cities in the world


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

the name of the thread shud b changed to 
"Pakistan: One photo per post"


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nwfp


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

northern pakistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

balochistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

rakaposhi


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey great job in keeping the topic alive while I was away. I'll be sure to update it!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*World-famous historic Khyber Pass*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Lahore Museum


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

karakorum highway


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

misterk said:


> karakorum highway


WTH Mr. K, why such puny little pics? I know you can do better than that!

You can't see shit in this!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

lol ok


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Outstanding pic!!! :drool: But what peak is this?? :dunno:


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Taken: Simly Lake View point from Road to Karoor, Islamabad, Pakistan.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

balochistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Amazing pic!! :drool:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

A majority of Pakistan isn't mountains and valleys, you know.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

misterk said:


>


Wow!Like Europe!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Another spectacular photo!!! :applause:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## commoner28th (Oct 29, 2009)

*violation of copy rights.*



mrrao said:


> A tunnel entrance through a seemingly invincible fortlike hill approachable via a lengthy bridge near* Mushkaf station in the Bolan Area of Baluchistan*. The tunnel is first of Four or more cascaded tunnels & bridges and is an spectecular landscape.


I am not surprised to find out my captured photographs specially of Baluchistan and Pakistan Railways,here on skyscrappercity. I am also sure that a person who does not have the moralty for giving credits to the photographer will not be ashmed.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

source:karakorumexplorers.com


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Finally a large pic from misterk :righton:


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Still the same :nuts:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

D.M saeed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

This is such a one-dimensional thread. Going thru this thread one would think Pakistan's population is 5 million.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

misterk said:


>


Which mountain is this? The K2?


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ no, these are the passu cones, also called passu cathedrals.. these have amazing cone shapes..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

BAGH-E-IBNE QASAIM 









BAGH-E-IBNE QASAIM 









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2655/4102204991_1bc4776678_b.jpg[/img
BAGH-E-IBNEQASAIM 
[img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2652/4102204853_437cb95853_b.jpg

BAGH-E-IBNE QASAIM 









BAGH-E-IBNE QASAIM 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ with special thanks to Metropole of SSC


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pakistan has some pretty gorgeous landscapes.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

misterk said:


>


What Part of Pakistan is this, it is very beautiful


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

northern areas


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

manora hindu temple


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

chowkandi tombs


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

lahore museum


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

phandar valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

gwadar


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

islamia college


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

katas temple


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

k2 from the sky










from flickr,pakistanitrekkerz


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kami syed/flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kami syed/flickr


----------



## jacicaalban (Nov 16, 2009)

wow kashmir is the wonder of the earth.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Why don't u post more than one picture in one post?????


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> Why don't u post more than one picture in one post?????


*
Actually it should be one photo per day, if you abide by the title.

Bomabarding with too many photos in the same day is definitely an overkill, esp. if most of the pics are from nothern areas where less than 1% of Pakistanis live.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

mahodand


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

one post per day my friend


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

misterk said:


> waheed malik



wow where is this place?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

the khyber pass gateway to the REAL wild west


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures, very beautiful country.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

round about margalla hills somehwere


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

balochistan desert


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

saif-ul-malook


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

french beach,karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

murreee


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

banjosa lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## jordans9669 (Sep 6, 2009)

*新加的空白文章6*

*custom jordan shoes**Cheap Custom JordansCheap Retro Jordans**Cheap Jordans In China**cheap jordans free shipping*


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

pakistan is wonderful!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

ratti gali lake


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Shrine, Samadhi of Ranjit Singh, Lahore, Punjab, *










Robert Harding


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

hunza valley


----------



## karanaayare (Dec 18, 2009)

*Too Gooooooooooood!!!!!!*



cntower said:


> 14. *Makran Coastal Highway*, Balochistan


[Entertainment with full fun!!]


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

neelum valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

village in azad kashmir


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

khalti lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

swat


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

naltar valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

shogran


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Mir Ali


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

lalazar


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kachura lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

islamabad


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

northern areas


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

hunza valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

upper kachura


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Sujji (Balochi style chicken) being cooked outdoors in Peshawar


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Hingol national Park, Balochistan, Pakistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

lahore


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty^^ What park?


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Amazing pics.........:applause:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

ramkot fort


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

jhelum river


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

misterk said:


> ramkot fort


Where is this magnificent Fort!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

James-Bond said:


> Where is this magnificent Fort!


mirpur close to mangla dam


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pakia said:


> Pretty^^ What park?


lake city :cheers:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

misterk said:


>


^^^^^^
Torres del Paine, Chile????


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah that doesn't look like Pakistan.

Misterk, please double check, before you post. 

Some posts maybe labeled wrong online.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*historic Khyber Pass in NWFP, from Michni post, near border with Afghanistan*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Sunset in Dera Ismail Khan


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Pakia said:


> Sujji (Balochi style chicken) being cooked outdoors in Peshawar


:drool:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic. Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really I like the Boo Ali Qalandar Mosque. Regards.*


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Few Shots*









Badshahi Masjid, Lahore









Bunji Mess









Islamabad Highway









M2 Motorway









Skardu Desert









Somewhere









Shangrilla Restaurant









Azad Kashmir









Muree Express Way


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

katas raj


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Much better on the size of these pics, thanks misterk. kay:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

NorthWestern said:


> Skardu Desert


Skardu has a Desert! I didn't know that! I thought Skardu was as cold as Canada!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Mohatta Palace Karachi


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Shogran


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome pics Hooria and thanks for enlarged pics misterk.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos!


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Karaimabad Hunza*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Abbottabad a right side view from Shamla Hill








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*CHITRAL*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*CHITRAL








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Changa Manga Forest








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Patriata Forest 








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Sunset In Kalar Kahar Lake








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Katas








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Karomber Butterfly







*


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Panorama of Sharda Valley, Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Presenting before you is the small panoramic view of the Mansehra plateau, from Mansehra-Balakot Road.


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Presenting before you is the panoramic view of the Mangla Lake, Mir Pur, AJK.


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Taken: Simly Lake View point from Road to Karoor, Islamabad, Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Sunset over the Nilor Valley, Islamabad, Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Taken: A view from Kharian-Dinga Road, Gujrat District, Punjab, Pakistan.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*BHURBAN








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hunza Valley Pakistan








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Swinje Valley:

Surrounded by huge mountains of Pamirs (called roof of the world), just near Karomber Pass lies this extremely beautiful valley of Pakistan.








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*CHITRAL*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*SWAT VALLEY*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Poonch River, Azad Kashmir

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Bridge to Kotli, AJK








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Kotali Azad Kashmir

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Colonial era railroad bridge, GT Road








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

River Neelum In Neelum Valley


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*The beautiful snow clad mountains at Siri Paye,Pakistan.








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hingol national Park, Baluchistan. View of Hingol river.








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Overlooking Nagar & Hunza from the roof of Baltit Fort, Karimabad, Hunza, Northern Areas of Pakistan.








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Landi Kotal








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*









Haripur (Urdu: ہری پور) is a district in the Hazara region of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. Haripur and Abbottabad both districts that share the city of Haripur, located on the banks of a stream called Dor. Haripur district has the highest Human Development Index of all districts in the NWFP. Haripur district is situated at about 610 meters above the sea level.*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*RAWAL LAKE








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Near Manna Meadows, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*KILLER MOUNTAIN








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Satpara Lake








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Snow Leopard's Cub, North Pakistan








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Shangrilla Skardu








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Nanga Parbat (the 2nd highest mountain in Pakistan)








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*QUETTA








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

QUETTA


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

QUETTA


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Islamia College Peshawar








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Goran Gatti, Balochistan








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thar Desert, Sindh








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*MURREE

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*bhurban








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Daaran Beach








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*SUKKER SINDH








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Khunjerab National Park








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

PHANDER


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*KHUZDAR VALLEY








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*A road from Sialkot to Gujrat








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*sukh Chayn Garden

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*HUNZA








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*KAROMBER LAKE








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*PASSU








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ayubia








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Khushab District, Punjab Province of Pakistan








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*GWADAR








*


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

removed


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Ali Mardan, Lahore, Punjab
Copyright Saad Sarfraz [email protected]

Ali Mardan Khan (died April 1657) was a Kurdish noble at the court of Safavid King Shah Tahmasp. After surrendering the Afghan city of Qandahar to Emperor Shah Jahan in 1638, he remained a well recognised figure at the Mughal court.*

Locator Map:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm getting pissed of over all these mountains and valleys! For god sakes, these plenty more than that in pakistan!


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

James-Bond said:


> I'm getting pissed of over all these mountains and valleys! For god sakes, these plenty more than that in pakistan!


You're right! I've removed them. It's pointless.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

k2rulezz said:


> You're right! I've removed them. It's pointless.


it's not pointless.. i mean it's nice but it'd be nicer if we had more pics of cities n plains n plateaus..


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Tomb Of Shah Rukn-e-Alam








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*INSIDE VIEW OF TOMB*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Rohtas Fort, Jhelum









Jahangir's Tomb, Lahore









Frere Hall, Karachi









Fields, Punjab









Kemari Boat Basin, Karachi









National Cricket Ground, Karachi









Lahore Gymkhana, Lahore


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

:applause: Well done Hooria! Thanks for adding these great pics, love those historical site pics. Tired of seeing mountain pics, beautiful as they are.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Hooria, your pics are absolutelt wonderful.

But I have a small request, please respect the integrity of the title and don't post more than few pics a day.*

Its better that way as members and visitors have a better chance of actually getting to se them, else the pages get overwhelmed and most people have no time or interest in seeing over saturated such threads.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

brightside. said:


> :applause: Well done Hooria! Thanks for adding these great pics, love those historical site pics. Tired of seeing mountain pics, beautiful as they are.


Thanks 4 the Appreciation..!!! Yup Numerous locations & pics of Pakistan 're still hidden. we should Explore them too.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Pakia said:


> *Hooria, your pics are absolutelt wonderful.
> 
> But I have a small request, please respect the integrity of the title and don't post more than few pics a day.*
> 
> ...


Well there were lots of pictures regardin Pakistan that I was wanted to post by myself. You can say that was crazy sitaution for me to share the Beautiful pics of pakistan. hno:

But Now I'll follow the Rule..!! 

Thanks 4 the Appreciation.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## freyd (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> it's not pointless.. i mean it's nice but it'd be nicer if we had more pics of cities n plains n plateaus..


No sweat. I won't hassle anyone any more.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

good work hooria


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing culture, people and architectures I truely appreciate, again.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! Beautiful the Wazir Khan Mosque, exotic. Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

mangroves in karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

islamabad


----------



## fly2345 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Shigar Fort Baltitstan


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Shigar Fort Castle


















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*SHIGAR FORT




























*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent pics Hooria! i love this place


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

islamabad


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

rama valley


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photos, specially by Reza Gilani. Regards.*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ TY :colgate:










Monal restaurant, Islamabad


----------



## Spring_Time_Paris (Apr 2, 2010)

HOoria said:


> *INSIDE VIEW OF TOMB*


Hello!

Love your picture, Hooria! 


Thanks very much!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ManchesterHooligan (Apr 2, 2010)

Tell you what - Hooria is fucking ****, the Italian ****!


Fucking *****! :laugh:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ratti Gaili Lake_Neelum Valley_Azad Kashmir








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Dudipatsar Lake








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Palas valley,Kohistan








*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

HOoria said:


> *Dudipatsar Lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Undiscovered beauty of the world! Amazing! :applause:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fairy Land 








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Azad Kashmir_Pakistan








*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ That would make a fine Cottage to live in! 

Well done Hooria. :applause:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

James-Bond said:


> ^^ That would make a fine Cottage to live in!
> 
> Well done Hooria. :applause:


Thanks 4 visiting..!!


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lalazar Valley


























*

source "Flickr"


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

The Changa Manga Jungle


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

turtle on astola


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

very nice pics.....


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful and diverse landscapes kay:.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Rawal Dam Islamabad

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Islamabad Monument








*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Autumn in Pakistán looks very beautiful with all those deciduous forests.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

HOoria said:


> *Islamabad Monument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best pic of Pakistan Monument ever!

:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Autumn in Pakistán looks very beautiful with all those deciduous forests.


Thanks 4 the Admirable words..!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## dot4friend (May 11, 2010)

*awsome pakistani landscape*

thnx to all who posted these awsome pics i love pakistan


----------



## johndept1 (May 7, 2010)

beautiful country.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Murree*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Ranikot Fort, the Great Wall of Pakistan.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wonderful pics .


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## riazsaad (May 27, 2010)

Multan, Pakistan.


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pir Sohawa, Islamabad Capital Territory*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Ancient Baazar's of Peshawar, North West Frontier of Pakistan (Khyber-Paktunkhawa)*


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting location map with post. It is very helpful.


----------



## TenaGay (May 29, 2010)

what a beautiful picture!
Thanks for your sharing


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice pics :applause:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Saidpur Village, Islamabad Capital Territory *


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*I.I Chundrigar Road, Karachi*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Government Collage, Lahore*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*City Hall, Multan*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Palace of the Royal Family of Bahawalpur, Noor Mahal,*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Palace of the Royal Talpur Family of Khairpur. Faiz Mahal*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Shangrila Resort, Skardu*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Quaid-e-Azam Library (Formally Known as Montgomery Hall)*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Shahr-e-Faisal Ave, Karachi*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Katas fort, Chakwal District


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## reenakrates (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent pics, where exactly is that location in pakistan, that night pic im talking about. really nice one.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful pics, misterk kay:.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

reenakrates said:


> Excellent pics, where exactly is that location in pakistan, that night pic im talking about. really nice one.


it's in Lahore.. Lahore Canal to be specific..


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*French Beach, Karachi*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Jinnah Library, Lahore*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Downtown, Karachi*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Kund Malir, Makran*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thandiani, Abbotabad*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Palace of Sardar Essa, Thatta*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*500 year old grave stones, Thatta*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Downtown, Karachi*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Nawabshah, Sindh*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^*Great job & thanks for sharing.*

But the title needs changing perhaps, from "one photo per day" to simply "Pics from Pakistan" or something.

Do u guys agree? so we can contact mod to do so.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Shikarpur, Sindh*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Nowshera, NWFP*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Gwadar, Baluchistan*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Daaran Beach, Balochistan*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Clifton Beach, Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Punnu Fort, Balochistan*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Poonch District, Azad Kashmir*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Baltit Fort, Northern Areas*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous, is a magical photo!!! Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Kund Malir Beach, Balochistan*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Baltit Castle, Northern Areas*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Wazir Khan Mosque*
Islamic Architecture at its finest...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics!!! Regards.*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Old City Lahore*
Culture at its finest...


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*National Monument, Islamabad*
Symbol of the Nation...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Darbar Mahal, Bahawalpur*
Once a palace for the Lords...


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Faiz Mahal, Khairpur*
Land of Talpurs...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Darbal Mahal very much and the National Monument in Islamabad is amazing. Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Saidpur tourist Village,Islamabad*
Purest of our culture...


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Saidpur Tourist Village, Islamabad*
Pind Style...:laugh:
*Only Pakistaniès understand that joke*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Chitral Valley, Khyber Paktunkhawa*


----------



## Kashikari (Jun 17, 2010)

Great pics. Keep it up!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

misterk said:


>


Ohhhhh! 


I like!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mohatta Palace, Karachi, Sindh*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Et cetera (Mar 3, 2007)

@misterk 
The title says "One photo /day" 
so keep it one pic a day


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Faisalabad, Punjab*
Finest of colonial heritage...


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Bahria Town, Islamabad*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Lahore Museum, Lahore*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*University of the Punjab, Lahore Campus*
Since 1882...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

jahaz banda,khyber(nwfp)


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

islamabad


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

bumboret valley,nwfp/khyber


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

makra peak


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

thandoi lake


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

babusar top


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

brightside. said:


> Are you sure this is Muzaffarabad?


Not Quite sure! It is according to google!

Just search Grand Hotel Muzaffarabad


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Islamabad (?) Source


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Road that leads to Rawalkot. Source


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Tollinton Market, Lahore. Source


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Lahore Fort. Source


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Karachi. Source


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

gittidas


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic, Where is that place? Regards.*


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Hunza Valley looks spectacular!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

qila village


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

karachi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome photo in post #1837!! :applause:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome image in shot #1862!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Multan City Hall, Multan*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hazrat Baha-u-din Zakria's Mausoleum, Multan*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Central Library - Bahawalpur*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW I love the post #1862. Regards.*


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice pics. Keep it up.


----------



## Kurt Staley (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice pics of Pakinstan, i really enjoyed keep posting

greets from Chile


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great and relax view. Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by KarakorumWarrior


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by asif saeed 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asifcae/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

bhurban

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by shahliani


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

some freaking gorgeous pics there. :cheers:


----------



## karenina (Jul 13, 2008)

zorro28 said:


> Skardu, Pakistan


Beautiful landscape.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

* Traditional Polo in the Northern Areas*



By WONDERFULVIEWS on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Punnu Fort, Kech District, Balochistan*



BY Sarfaraz Hayat on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*World's Largest Mud Volcano in Hingol National Park, Balochistan*










By Ahsan Ali on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Minar-e-Pakistan, Lahore*










Omar Sherif on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Karachi Port, Sindh*










By Zes Ale on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Gwadar, Balochistan*










By Muhammad Abdullah Sabooani on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Farm in Angoori, Pakistan*

By Arsalan Asad on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by faisal rafiq


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by quereshi designerz


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Legendary Gate of Khyber Pass*
Who hasn't been through here...










By Imran Scach on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mighty Walls of the Derawar Fort*










By Irfan Mirza on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots and the way you post the links is excellent. :cheers:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Kutan, Azad Kashmir*









By Amir Mukhtar Mughal on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Rare green Turtle in the Coast off Balochistan*










By QuettaBalochistan on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Frere Hall, Karachi*










By Alana McConnon on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*

National Monument in Islamabad*










By Sohaib Khan on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

jahaz banda


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Shalimar Gardens*










By Faisal Rafiq on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Merewether Tower, Karachi*










By Kashir Mardani on Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Are Shalimar Gardens in Lahore?

Which cultivations are there on Kashmir's hills and mountains?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Fabri88 said:


> Are Shalimar Gardens in Lahore?
> 
> Which cultivations are there on Kashmir's hills and mountains?


Indeed, Shalimar Gardens are in *Lahore!* 

And the land in Kashmir is fertiled by natural glacier water from the himilayas. (I'm taking a guess, not really sure though.)


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Some things Never Change*

Picture of the Lahore Railway Station Taken in 1880
British Library










Picture of the Lahore Railway Station taken Aug 13, 2008
App on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Interior of the Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore*










By Arnim Shaluz on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Saddar, Karachi*










By Osaidullah keher on Flickr


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Fabri88 said:


> Are Shalimar Gardens in Lahore?
> 
> Which cultivations are there on Kashmir's hills and mountains?


there are gardens like that in kashmir too. coincidentally both were cultivated during mughal times, have the same style, and same names.... so it is confusing if that's what your question was..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Bahawalpur, Punjab*










By Ammar Chaudry on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mohatta Palace, Karachi*










By Ali Adnan Qazalbash on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Sukkur, Sindh*










By Agha Waseem Ahmed on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Lahore Fort*









By Taimur Leghari on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*buddhist Stupa at Taxila*










By Abdullah Siddique on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Karachi*










By Rizwan Quraishi on Flickr


----------



## camilo9015 (Dec 4, 2008)

cool

I liked it, since cold mountains to hot deserts...


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Murree Pakistan


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ Great pic mate! Ive been to murree during the dead of winter. Here is a pic of the same hill from spring. :happy:










*Murree, Rawalpindi District*










B Sher Ahmed on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Punjab Assembly, Lahore*










By Nauman Malik on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

bilche said:


> Murree Pakistan





James-Bond said:


> ^^ Great pic mate! Ive been to murree during the dead of winter. Here is a pic of the same hill from spring. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful shots....nice contrast...:cheers:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Traditional Houses in Karimabad, Gilgit-Baltitstan*










By Fawad on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Makran Coastal Highway*










By Kamran Paracha on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Somethings never change*

Government College, Lahore in 1880
British Library










Government Collage, Lahore in 2010
By Irfan Anwar on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Chitral, Khyber-Pakhtunkhawa*










By Meansmuchtone on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*The tomb of Jam Nido at Makli Hills, Thatta*










By Sarfraz Hayat on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

khaplu 










by pakdev

http://pakdev.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/atifsaeed/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Remains of the Murree Brewery*










By Umair Altaf on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev

http://pakdev.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Bolan Pass near the outskirts of Quetta City*










By Agha Waseem Ahmed on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*New Port city of Gwadar located in the Gulf of Oman*










By Sarfraz Hayat on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

jhalkhad











by easiddiqui

http://www.flickr.com/people/easiddiqui/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by fkehar

http://fkehar.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by fkehar

http://fkehar.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://pakdev.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Indus valley school of art and architecture, Karachi*










By Zeeshan Haider


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pir Gahiv, Bolan*










By Meansmuchtome on Flickr


----------



## uktraveller (Feb 25, 2011)

These are nice pics, I have a lot of more and will shortly be uploading...


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ eagerly waitin!!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Jhelum, Punjab*










By Asim Shahzad on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

misterk said:


> by pakdev


Nice Alpine photo.


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Quaid-e-Azam Library, Lahore*










Sarfaraz Hayat on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Noor Mahal, Bahawalpur*
Diamond Palace, used by the Nawabs of bahawalpur. Its now a Tourist attraction and Museum. 










Ammar Qureshi on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mohatta Palace, Karachi*










Tanveer Sattar on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by smilyniddu


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

removed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics....:applause:


Keep them coming...


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Sindh Highcourt, Karachi*










Tooba Akhtar on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dj Science College, Karachi*










Raja Islam on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Paniala, Khyber-Pakhtunkhawa*










Muhammed Danial Shah


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Gwadar Coast, Balochistan*










Kamran Paracha on Fl
lickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

para-gliding over Chitral airport, Khyber pakhtunkhwa province, Pakistan.










source: http://www.epropertypk.com/gallery/updates?g2_albumId=7&g2_itemId=10358


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

James-Bond said:


> ^^ Amazing photos Zorro Jee, but go a bit slower. We want to show Pakistan slowly.


Shukriya 007! In ko aahista Pakistan ki ser karaate he! :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.
> 
> Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]
> 
> ...


As far as I know, almost every photo from Flickr in this thread has recently been credited. Do we also require to credit photo's outside Flickr? This question has remained unanswered. Please provide a clear answer.

On a different note, Flickr is a disgrace. This site has also banned many of my own pics which I have posted on SCC. *I'm removing my account at Flickr.*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Of course you have to credit photos outside flickr. You need to credit EVERY PHOTO. There have been clear answers. You just refuse to read. Check out the load of sticky threads on top of the main page in this subsection.


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.
> 
> Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]
> 
> ...


Why did my photos get removed. I only use Flickr, and credit it perfectly.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Of course you have to credit photos outside flickr. You need to credit EVERY PHOTO. There have been clear answers. You just refuse to read. *Check out the load of sticky threads on top of the main page in this subsection.*


That's the problem. Info is scattered over many sticky threads and that isn't very efficient nor helpful. Posters don't refuse to read. I certainly don't. Also, I follow the rules set out by SSC. The restrictions and warnings have only been placed after the whole Flick affair. Never before have I seen mods going through threads and warning posters about crediting issues etc. *Please create one main sticky in every section.*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Then you're blind because we did. I just don't see why you don't think crediting is logical. Are you one of those that enjoy taking all credit for a photo that you didn't take? The information is efficient and helpful. The restrictions have always been there, only the Flickr policy changed and I'm here to let you guys know. Stop arguing about it and just play by the rules. 

@Jamesbond, you did not credit perfectly. USE THE BB CODE. Policy change.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Then you're blind because we did. I just don't see why you don't think crediting is logical. Are you one of those that enjoy taking all credit for a photo that you didn't take? The information is efficient and helpful. The restrictions have always been there, only the Flickr policy changed and I'm here to let you guys know. Stop arguing about it and just play by the rules.
> 
> @Jamesbond, you did not credit perfectly. USE THE BB CODE. Policy change.


Hold on one minute! Where did I say that crediting isn't logical? Stop putting words in my mouth. *Stop accusing and blaming the members that put all the hard work in posting pictures on SSC.* Stop creating a negative vibe at SSC. You're on a witch-hunt and accusing the members of foul play. We're all humans and make mistakes from time to time. It's very likely that some pics aren't credited properly. However, you cannot make blatant accusations against any member in this thread. We try our level best to credit the work of every photographer. No, we don't love to steal any work. We just like to share it. What's the point of putting all that effort into posting the pics only to be ridiculed and accused the next moment? No, I'm not going to argue nor post anything any more. You got your wish. Be happy now.

PS. Don't expect me to reply to your accusations any more.


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ Lets just get back to posting picture. I know you worked hard on posting those pics, but what can we do. 

 Karachi NAGAN Nait pic cdgk by Photogeraphar 0345-3333888, on Flickr

*Karachi, Sindh*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Lahore Fort by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr

*Lahore, Punjab*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Masjid Mahabat Khan by KamiSyed., on Flickr

*Mahabat Khan Mosque, Peshawar, Khyber-Paktunkhawa*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

The Cave City of Balochistan by Danial Shah, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Hidden Cave City of LasBela, Balochistan*


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Thanks for sharing these gems!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ 



Taxila Museum by Danial Shah, on Flickr

*Taxila Museum, Rawalpindi District*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

[/url] Kaghan valley, NWFP "Pakistan" by alriyami, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Kaghan Valley, Khyber-Paktunkhwa*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Grand Trunk Road by Danial Shah, on Flickr
*Attock, Punjab*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

moenjodaro by hugo.r, on Flickr

*Ancient town of Moenjodaro, SInfh Province*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

balochistan wildlife: HAWKSBILL TURTLE by quettabalochistan, on Flickr

*Coast of Balochistan*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Nice photos! But can you post the larger images?


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Ayubia by Zair Abbas, on Flickr

*Ayubia National Park, Khyber-Paktunkawa*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Abbotabad, Khyber-Paktunkha*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Makli Tombs, Thatta by Kamran Paracha, on Flickr

*Makli Tombs, Sindh*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Gilgit*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Chitral, Khyber-Pakthunkha*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

*Shyok River, Skardu*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Karachi - DJ Science Govt. College by Aliraza Khatri, on Flickr

*D.J Science College, Karachi*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....Fantastic photos of Pakistan.....thank you.kay:


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Malika-E-Parbat
Naran-Pakistan*

Taken By Me.


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Kaghan, Northern areas of Pakistan*

Taken By Me.


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing Pakistan stunning pics. :cheers2:


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Phandar Valley by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Dharam Sar Lake-1, Naran-Pakistan by Mian Aamir, on Flickr


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Shogran - Pakistan by E m m a d, on Flickr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Dharmarajika Stupa in Taxila by toufeeque, on Flickr

*Taxila, Punjab*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

[/url] Noor Mehal by Mohsin Khawar-Facebook: Mohsin Khawar Photography, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Noor Mahal, Bahawalpur*


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*

Taken by me.


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*

By ME.


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Islamabad, Pakistan.*

By Me!


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Kaghan. KPK, Pakistan.*

By ME!


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Naran. KPK, Pakistan*

Picture taken By Me!


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*River Kunhar. Naran. KPK, Pakistan.*

Picture taken by ME!


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Naran. KPK, Pakistan.*

By ME!


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*JhalKhad, Pakistan.*












Taken By Me. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1971.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Batakundi, Pakistan*










By Me. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1980.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Batakundi, Pakistan












By Me. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1921.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Naran, Pakistan.*











By Me. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1887.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Batakundi, Pakistan. 











By Me. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1812.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

BataKundi, Pakistan.












By Me. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1815.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

By Me..http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1558.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

By Me.. http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1559.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Taken By Me.. http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1562.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

By Me.. http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1564.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1580.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1572.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

By ME..http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1573.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Jhalkhad, Pakistan










By ME..http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1575.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Road towards Babusar, Pakistan*










By ME.. http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1579.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Lalazar, Pakistan










By Me.. http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1582.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Lalazar, Pakistan.*










By Me.. http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx263/faisalmoin1/IMG_1586.jpg


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by zaghami











http://zaghami.deviantart.com/art/Fairy-Meadows-167108741


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by zaghami










http://zaghami.deviantart.com/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by zaghami










http://zaghami.deviantart.com/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotorix/5867261090/]







[/url]
Jalkhad Babusar Top, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Saif-ul-Muluk Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Towards Babusar Top Glacier - Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Another Night in Paradise by General Sahab_Honey i am home!!, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad Murree express way (HDR) by Usman Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A Blue Morning - Oyster Rocks (Clifton Beach, Karachi) by Zahid Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Fairy Meadows Pakistan by Abid Dar, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

wooow amazing nature wonderful mountains mashallah!


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

Very nice pictures Misterk..


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Balakot*









By Me.. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1074.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Balakot. KPK Pakistan*









By Me.. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1081.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*River Kunhar. Pakistan*









By Me.. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1155.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

*Kaghan. Pakistan*









By Me.. http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1333.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1332.jpg


----------



## FAISAL MOIN (May 20, 2009)

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/IMG_1329.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Spectacular landscape....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Naran valley by reza gilani, on Flickr


----------



## man from gandhara (Feb 12, 2012)

Cabin in PTDC Motel by jzakariya, on Flickr


----------



## man from gandhara (Feb 12, 2012)

PTDC Motel, Naran by jzakariya, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really beautiful photos from Pakistan...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Rupal Valley! by Muhammad Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

"I love not man the less, but Nature more" by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Untitled by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Mountains at Hingol National Park by M.Omair, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunset Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

DSC00414 by designcode87, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A Fertile Land by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

valley and hills by javedchawla, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, really gorgeous images from Pakistan....thanks misterk.kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

sharda by javedchawla, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

autumn of hunza 8 by javedchawla, on Flickr


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Where is this? Near to Kashmir? Very beautiful...!!!


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

It is in Pakistani controlled Kashmir. Looks like heaven!

Whose property is that and how much does it cost?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Mysterious Surrounding by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Amazing...:happy:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

dedicate to karrar haidri by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

playing fields by shahmurai, on Flic


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiran Minar, Near Sheikhupura, Pakistan (HDR) by Usman Hayat (been a lil bz), on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Journey to Naraan. by JHNZB, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pasni Beach, Campsite and Fish Harbor, Balochistan, Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Lake... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

KAGHAN VALLEY by Athif K Photography : where image is everything, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Heaven valley by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Naltar Valley by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always, really gorgeous images from Pakistan...kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Dolmen City view from Arabian Sea by -DeeZee-, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shangrila Resort, Skardu Pakistan by Haroon Sadiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Roofline by Makz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lahore II by lonelysherpa, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Gwadar II by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Colors of Haramosh Peak by Asif Saeed [ 250,000 + Views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ushu Valley by High Blue!, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Gwadar by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Flagstaff House Karachi by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pakistan - The Muscles of Ayun by SherazMalik, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad.. by imranshabbir, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

"It is the soul that sees" by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Frere Hall by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

After a long time back on flickr by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Makran coastal highway by Bilal /\/\iRza Ø¨Ù„Ø§Ù„ Ù…ÙŠØ±Ø²Ø§, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Muzaffarabad Night View by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

006 by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyejay/6398632189/]







[/url]
LIGHT-,-SHADE-AND-COLORS by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Crown OF Swat Valley by meansmuchtome, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Untitled by reza gilani, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

kutton-2 by AJKTours, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lala Zaar (Naran Valley) by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

V I S I O N........ by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Colourful valley-the Kamrat in Pakistan by NatLuv, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

On the way to Saif ul Mulook Lake, Naran by arsalan_ali_baig, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Eternal Light for The Darkness ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Minar-e-Pakistan by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ploughing in Shoogran ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Phander Lake by Adrian J. Permal, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hunza Valley from eagle nest point by Adrian J. Permal, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shounter Valley... by uMa|r, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Makran-Coastal-Highway-09 by Kamran Paracha, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ladyfinger Peak by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/6773872606/]







[/url]
A Night at Shandur.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Port Grand by shoaib ali ;-D, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kumrat Valley by Asif Saeed [300,000 Views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Haramosh Valley by Asif Saeed [300,000 Views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Singing Autumn by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Astola Island, Pasni (Balochistan), Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi City, 14-12-09 after the first wash,  by Farhannk, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pakistan nature mountains and landscape are looking wonderful! thanks sharing


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Flowers at Dudipat Sar Lake by ksbukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

KhanpurLake3 by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kumrat by Asif Saeed [ Hibernating....], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Boat Basin Karachi by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad on a cloudy Night by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Jahaz Banda by Alee_hasan, on Flickr


----------



## kinza (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kund Malir by Bilal /\/\iRza بلال ميرزا, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shangrila Resort, Skardu by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Gasherbrum 4, The Face, Pakistan by rizwanbuttar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Machlu Village by M.Omair, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karachi at its finest by Mystapaki, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive images...kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

BEAUTY OF KAGHAN by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Snaking road by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shadows over the Hills.... by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Jinnah Avenue islamabad by javed nazir, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kalam, Swat, Pakstan by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

_MG_8713 by alriyami, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Deosai plain National Park "Pakistan by alriyami, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Models pose at opening of Mango brand store in Pakistan*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

PIA777 said:


>


breathtaking....


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lahore*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Old Lahore City*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lahore Fort*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lahore Food Street*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lahore Food Street*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Island by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Huna Lake by Indus82, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*24,200 participants of the human flag bag Guinness World Record for Pakistan.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

High Fall by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ratti Gali Lake - 360° Panorama by Sabrite, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Model poses at Fashion Pakistan Week 4 2012*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Painting of Pakistani version of Marilyn Monroe made by a young artist*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*PFDC Sunsilk Fashion Week *


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Pakistan's women cricket team*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*The margala magic, Islamabad*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*The mighty Indus*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*The might of Indus*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

great pics :cheers:


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dolmen Mall Karachi, biggest mall in Pakistan*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dolmen Mall Karachi, biggest mall in Pakistan *


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hinglaj Hindu pilgrimage site located in what is now the Hingol National Park in Balochistan* 








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hinglaj Hindu pilgrimage site located in what is now the Hingol National Park in Balochistan*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*wind farm at Jhimpir, District Thatta, Sindh.*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/uniquepakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Khyber Pass
*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

50/50 - Neelum River and Autumn by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Desert Beach.. by GeniusDevil, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Taubut, Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu Kashmir, Pakistan by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

IMG_1319 by GeniusDevil, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Broad Peak by ZAK!, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Karachi*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Karakorum Highway*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Karakorum Highway*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Karakorum Highway*








http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Fashion Pakistan Week (FPW)








http://photos.onepakistan.com/main.php?g2_itemId=1281


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bridal Couture Week (BCW)


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Pakistan.co.pk?fref=ts


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning view...:cheers:


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

19th century painting of a Pashtun woman


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/15833535


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/8142455698/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Models walk the ramp at PFDC Sunsilk Fashion Week 2012*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Designers get praised by audience at PFDC Sunsilk Fashion Week 2012*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shoreline of Pakistan*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*City of Saints, Multan*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nanga Parbat*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliengrove/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.grantdixonphotography.com.au/galleries/image.php?id=671&gid=79


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.grantdixonphotography.com.au/galleries/image.php?id=671&gid=79


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syed-mehdi/


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*The mighty k2*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## cabdulahixashi (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow. Amazing pictures. Great landscape.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Karakorum and the K2 are trully impressive! More so than the Everest IMO. 

Great pics!


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shounter Lake*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Models display bridal collections at Bridal Couture Week 2012*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Models display bridal collections at Bridal Couture Week 2012*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pakistan by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gilgit River*

Gilgit River, Gilgit, Pakistan by Life is Happiness, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nanga Parbat*
 nanga parbat 8126 m by lilly_iris, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Malubiting Peak*

Malubiting Peak 7458m.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Polo*

Gallop.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shandur Lake, Ghizer*

A Night at Shandur.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hunza*

Layers by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ghizar*

Yak's Meadow.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## pak star (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome pics pia777 love ur post. subhanAllah beauty of nature. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hopper, Gilgit*

Rush Lake 4694m.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jahazdand,Dir*

Frozen Lake by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lake Saif-ul-Malook*

Lake of Fairies by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Lahore Fort*

Mughal's Frame.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shandur Lake*

Cold Morning.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Heart of Universe.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Skardu's frozen desert*

Sandyscape.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*EMBROIDERED CLOTHING*

EMBROIDERED CLOTHING by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

chiniot, Pakistan by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nagar Fort by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nathia Gali hill station church*

The Church by Asif Saeed [ BACK FROM CHOLISTAN...], on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

The Steam by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Skardu, The Portal to the "OTHER WORLD" by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hosted by the Queen by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

A beautiful welcome by GORO II by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mughal Architecture by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Row Row Row Your Boat... by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Naran Valley by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cholistan Jeep Rally 2013*








Pic by Ahsan butt


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Trango Towers,PAKISTAN ,,,, EXPLORED Sep 9, 2012 #16Added by www.thsulemani.com, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Along Saif-ul-Muluk by rohtas, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Distaghil Sar,7885m. by Mountain Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopar valley, Nagar - Pakistan by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hussaini Bridge, Hunza Gojal. by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr


----------



## pak star (Jun 12, 2012)

awesome pics man.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Islamabad*








pic by faisal oda


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Naran, Kaghan Valley by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sand Storm in Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan... by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Broad Peak (K-3) - 8,051 m by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Winter in June & Baltoro... by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Game of Polo

Switch Around by Spiritless Visionary, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Balouchistan route 50  by mekong69, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ghazi Lake (Naran) by fahad.usman, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

7C1A3761 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

GLOWING ARCHES by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

View of the Bridge below Ganish, Hunza. by ||| Tammie, on Flickr


----------



## Malc_C (Mar 20, 2013)

*Crossing the Shyok River*


Crossing the Shyok River by Malc ©, on Flickr

Crossing the Shyok River, a tributary of the Indus River near Khaplu, Baltistan, Pakistan. The front of the raft is made of inflated goat skins, the rear a newer addition (in 1989) of inflated inner tubes. Khaplu is a base for trekking into the Hushe valley which leads to Masherbrum and K2.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pic by Shabash Pakistan


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Pakistani shoe maker maker Abdul Hameed, center, works on a giant shoe at his shop in Lahore.*








Pic by Express Tribune


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

The famous Glacial Lakes in Baltoro glacier,








Pic by W11 Studio


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful images. Thank you.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Another way of looking at things by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Talking to clouds by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Mystery of mountains by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Another View Of Makran Coastal Highway by Qaiser Islam, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Skardu Baltistan, Pakistan by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

1384 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

0074 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

2425 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

1212 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Leila Peak @ 6096m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/8178741960/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kachura Lake

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syed-mehdi/8160814549/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Spantik, Haromash Valley

http://500px.com/photo/13698783


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Indus River

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syed-mehdi/8157049435/sizes/l/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake, Ghizer

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/8206617424/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat @ 8126m

http://500px.com/photo/6289219


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hussaini bridge, Passu

http://500px.com/photo/6254950


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gondogoro La

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7900479002/in/pool-greatkarakorams


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali Lake / Dowarian Lake

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobeenmazhar/8104792007/sizes/k/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Banak Top @ 4964m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/7774855384/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/7760139496/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/7678495090/sizes/l/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat @ 8126m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliengrove/7844739406/sizes/l/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake @ 4694m, Hopper, Gilgit

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/7976596145/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Payu Peak @ 6600m and Choricho @ 6756m at sunrise as seen from Concordia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7704125078/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Masherbrum Peak @ 7821m at Sunrise

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7692345378/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Leila Peak @ 6096m, Hushe Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7697329982/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cathedral Peak @ 5828m from Paju

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7691192642/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum IV @ 7925m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7690315368/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

King of mountains K2 @ 8611m during sunrise

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7689571876/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum IV @ 7925m at sunrise

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7689571502/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset from Gore Camp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveland2011/6100861234/sizes/l/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Vigne Glacier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveland2011/6100328833/sizes/l/in/set-72157627432987883/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syed-mehdi/6495118909/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghizer River, Phander Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syed-mehdi/6449115373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lady Finger @ 6000m and Hunza Peak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syed-mehdi/6429284855/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Babusar Pass

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khankayani/7399483954/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mabid/7176481626/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kachura Lake

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mabid/6312155546/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baltit fort, Hunza

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syednoor/6480459345/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asierlh/2825197195/sizes/l/in/set-72157608462984114/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asierlh/2782364598/sizes/l/in/set-72157608462984114/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak panorama

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asierlh/2774389466/sizes/l/in/set-72157608462984114/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chogolisa (or Bride Peak) is a mountain in the Karakoram region of Pakistan. It lies near the Baltoro Glacier in the Concordia region which is home to some of the highest peaks of the world. Chogolisa has several peaks, the highest on the SW face (Chogolisa I) rises to 7,665 metres (25,147 ft.). The second highest at 7,654 metres on the NE side (Chogolisa II) is the one named Bride Peak by Martin Conway in 1892.

In 1909, a party led by Duke of the Abruzzi reached 7,498m from a base camp located on the northern side and a high camp on the Chogolisa saddle at 6,335m. Bad weather stopped the party from ascending further.

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Pakistan/East/Northern_Areas/Baltoro_Glacier/photo829479.htm


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar Valley

http://500px.com/photo/25123985


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Saifal Maluk


http://www.flickr.com/photos/its_asif/2970477961/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dharam Sar Lake, Naran, Kaghan, Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/6841082102/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asierlh/2771573970/sizes/l/in/set-72157608462984114/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asierlh/2781523829/sizes/l/in/set-72157608462984114/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chogolisa

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6634801271/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Urdukas

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6136861612/sizes/o/in/set-72157627485564627/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Urdukas

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6121333656/sizes/o/in/set-72157627485564627/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A Glacial River at Baltoro - approx. 13000 ft - G.IV in the Background

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/balt_riv.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A Peak above Lagoon - Glacier Baltoro - approx. 15700 ft

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/st_lagu.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum II (26361 ft) – Morning View from the 2nd Camp

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/gii_morn.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A View from the Top of GII to Chogolisa (25147 ft)

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/gii_chog.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A View on the Baltoro Glacier from the Top of Gasherbrum II (26361 ft)

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/gii_balt.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A Glacial Stream on the Baltoro Glacier

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/balt_pot.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A Meander of the Glacial River at Baltoro - approx. 17000 ft

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/karakor/velke/balt_mea.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Uli Biaho @ 6109m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6500860683/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gore camp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6164063933/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango group and nameless tower

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6109341751/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum IV @ 7912m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6108094095/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The undisputed king K2

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6461268873/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake @ 4700m near Hunza, Karakoram Range

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhaib/2478179022/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tao Butt, Upper Neelum

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6217935768/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tao Butt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6257691252/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Trango @ 6286m, Cathedral Tower @ 5866m and Lobsang Spire @ 5707m, Karakoram, Baltoro, Muztagh Range, South East Face

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/5933964086/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/7402530874/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A view from from the godwin-austen glacier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/7248178700/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Murree Hills by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dusk on the Gasherbrum massif

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6936839021/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Moon and Trango castle

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikari_kukur/6192517149/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ayun by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Rocky ridges of Hindun kush, Chitral by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Minapin glacier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/9449222867/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shacer Lake, Deosai Plains

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/9449184159/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Dawn over high passes by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Bonjour Hindukush by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lahore Canal by Sohaib Tahir Photography www.sohaibtahir.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shine by Shehzaad Maroof Khan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sea View, Karachi by Sarmad Bhatti, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakul lake China/Pak border

http://500px.com/photo/42839796

Happy independence day Pakistan!


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Narphogolo (Hispar La Basecamp), Biafo Glacier, Pakistan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9499201007/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A view of Biafo Glacier and Karakoram Range from Narphogolo (Hispar La Basecamp) during twilight time. The lakes below are formed by melted snow, which cover ice and glacier below.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9495386712/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Snow Lake (Lukpe Lawo), Pakistan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9485613532/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biafo Glacier, Pakistan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9478964528/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A view of beach-like snow-covered glacier (with crevices underneath) and a backdrop of different shape of peaks. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9446725623/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Majestic Sunset at Jutmal Camp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9426751321/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset in Shimshal Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9432069725/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jahaz banda

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7663809626/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake @ 4694m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/9506800313/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Trango Tower @ 6286m


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baltoro Glacier

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8196/8116022564_e80f8f6dd8_o.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saadalvi/9508368355/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beyal Camp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saadalvi/9502394477/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Masherbrum standing @ 25,660ft, the world's 24th highest peak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shahiddurrani/9452940575/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biale Peak from Urdukas

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shahiddurrani/9527780316/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The muscles of Karakorum

http://jasminetours.com/SpantikPeak7027m/51


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Broad Peak 7500 Panorama WNW_2560.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Broad Peak 7650 Panorama W_2560.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum I panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Gasherbrum I 8068 Gipfel nach SW.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

GI panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Gasherbrum I Gipfel nach W_Dujmovits.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 Panorama SSO_3000.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 7100 Panorama S_2100.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 Panorama W.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hispar Muztagh panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 8000 nach WNW.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum planet

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 Panorama WSW.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Broad Peak 7000 Panorama SW_2560.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Broad Peak 7650 Panorama SW_2560.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/Broad Peak 7000 Panorama SSW_1240.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Concordia

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Aussichtspunkte/Concordia WSW.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango towers

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Aussichtspunkte/Concordia W.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Summit ridge

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8437/7856997984_b321488018_h.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Spantik

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8434/7857003158_2633634b67_k.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7856999574_335064a93e_k.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Epic view from Urdukas

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8458/7997686839_820e0f7bbf_k.jpg


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Mountains and valleys in Pakistan render me speechless!
Thanks for posting those stunning photos...zorro28  :cheers:


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

little universe said:


> Mountains and valleys in Pakistan render me speechless!
> Thanks for posting those stunning photos...zorro28  :cheers:


Thanks little universe. Yes, Pakistan is a mountaineers heaven. The Karakorum region is an entirely different planet. So beautiful and humongous it can be seen from space. Pakistan is home to countless mountains above 7,000m. Five of the fourteen eight-thousanders (peaks above 8,000m) are in Pakistan, four of which are in Karakoram near Concordia. Pakistan has dozens of mountain ranges. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_ranges_of_Pakistan

Pakistan is the country where most mountains can be found on the entire planet.

On a different note, credit goes to those brave men and women climbing these daunting peaks. Every time I go back to visit some of these places, I stand in front of these colossal structures and wonder what courage and determination it must take to climb these peaks. Nature humbles mankind.

PS. Keep an eye. I'll be frequently adding stuff to this thread.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nayser Brakk Tower @ 5200m

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7402/9913141444_153ba7f80f_o.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoper Nager Valley

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7425/9721319005_e0dc4115f4_o.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10139649715/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broghil Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7649992004/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/10132997666/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum range

http://500px.com/photo/48518790


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8415/10225272355_475dc48734_b.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chifrron Camp, Biafo Glacier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9818717004/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hispar La

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zolashine/9811380586/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 the indisputable king

http://outdooruae.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/K2-climb2.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biacherahi Towers

http://www.poxod.com/2013/10/21/pakistani-karakoram-2013-magical-mystery-tour/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Choktoi glacier area

http://www.poxod.com/2013/10/21/pakistani-karakoram-2013-magical-mystery-tour/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biafo Glacier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10462503285/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9702200873/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karomber Lake

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7544451342/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jahr-e-koh, Kumrat Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9690046953/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K7 West @ 6935m

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/10741044116/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Lake

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ss154aa/10418708053/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghalibphotography/10734293066/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Sheosar Lake


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

At the junction of Biafo and Hispar Glaciers, Snow Lake was on right, starting point of the Hispar Glacier's ascend

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10782405143/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum River

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khan_muhammad/10641847963/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kail Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khan_muhammad/10641627024/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72604.252154078162422&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72604.252154078162422&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K6 in the background

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

http://climbersblog.alaskaiceclimbing.com/?author=389


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Incredible sunset panorama at 6000m on the North Ridge of Drifika

http://www.jonathangriffith.co.uk/media/original/andydrifika.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Spantik

http://www.theglobepress.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/hd-wallpapers-of-Pakistan-19.jpg


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Mind-blowing mountain scenes from Pakistan.
Once again, thank you so much for sharing, zorro28! :cheers:


----------



## Savori_Paki (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work Zorro!!! Im impressed 

There are still many unseen beautiful places in pakistan that are yet to be discovered.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Thanks! Appreciated. The real credit of course goes to the owners of the images. Please keep an eye. Much more follow.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cathedral Peak Group

http://climbing.ilooove.it/spot/laila-peak-pakistan-2621?image=7426


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2

http://www.hunzaguides.com/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 basecamp

http://www.imt.ie/opinion/2011/09/doctors-application-for-a-training-post-was-dishonest.html


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 basecamp

http://www.mike-steel.com/k2-savage-mountain/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali Lake, Neelum Valley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fobak/11031822856/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/10735575016/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/8149879382/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/9383140722/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/10899568014/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/10866104365/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/10459300675/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/8092781018/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irashid007/7848658596/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chitta Katha

http://www.flickr.com/photos/agha_asif/8252126744/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chitta Katha Lake


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hunzaadventuretourspakistan/13862820113/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hunzaadventuretourspakistan/13863229474/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hunzaadventuretourspakistan/11810466814/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bookingers/13418974925


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6387601713


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K6 Massif @ 7286m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/14037602823/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangri-La resort, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13999499334


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://500px.com/photo/68029009/bea...ce-mountain-by-goal-kw-graphicstyle?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/11532385623/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Manusar Lake, Kohistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6239893383/in/faves-atifsaeed/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sirkatha Lake, Sapat Valley, Kohistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6008945792/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Batogah Lak

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3391307299/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chimrain peak, Jaz Banda

http://500px.com/photo/68948347/chimrain-peak-jaz-banda-by-murtaza-mahmud?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum

http://500px.com/photo/68749273/vanilla-on-chocolate-mountain-by-goal-kw-graphicstyle?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K6

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/13926035909/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14005151282/

Crown Lake (Chitha Katha)


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13819067905/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat @ 8126m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hassan-saeed/14100038814


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biantha Campsite, Biafor Glacier, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13675845345/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Nanga from Fairy Meadows camp site

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hassan-saeed/14076502256


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Siri Paya, Kaghan Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanassarsson/14073536456


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake is a high altitude lake located near Rush Pari Peak (5,098 m). At over 4,694 meters, Rush is one of the highest alpine lakes in the world. It is located about 15 km north of Miar Peak and Spantik (Golden Peak), which are in the Nagar valley. Rush Lake and Rush Peak can be reached via Nagar and Hopar and via the Hopar Glacier (Bualtar Glacier) and Miar Glacier, which rises from Miar and Phuparash peaks. The trek to Rush Lake provides spectacular views of Spantik, Malubiting, Miar Peak, Phuparash Peak and Ultar Sar.

http://500px.com/photo/69258383/birth-of-the-twins-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Moving towards Biantha Campsite on Biafo Glacier

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13957083908/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://atozee78.wordpress.com/2013/12/28/face-painting/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://thepakistanexplorer.com/paradise-earth-neelum-valley/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kutton Valley

http://thepakistanexplorer.com/kutton-valley/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://www.paktravelism.com/c/gallery/view/754/Valleys/Neelum_Valley_Beauty_Taobut


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://www.razaqvance.com/neelum-valley-kashmir-sheeps-on-the-road/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://hunzaadventuretours.com/neelum-valley-honeymoon-tours.html


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://www.razaqvance.com/beautiful-mountain-village-neelum-valley-kashmir/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naran Valley

http://www.razaqvance.com/best-landscape-picture-of-upper-naran-valley-pakistan/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://www.razaqvance.com/neelum-valley-just-after-rain/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mount Trivor @ 7728m

http://500px.com/photo/69907711/mount-trivor-7728m-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum ll @ 8035m

http://500px.com/photo/69987447/gasherbrum-ll-8035m-by-rizwan-saddique


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

En route Katoora Lake

http://500px.com/photo/69756787/destination!-by-murtaza-mahmud


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat @ 8125m

http://www.baltistanadventure.com/index.php/mountaineering/8000-meters-peaks/nanga-parbat


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mahodand Lake, Swat

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/20698_473078966072239_2132079_n.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangri-La resort, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13995889341/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/14143145831/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangri-La resort, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13999499334/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu desert

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13999506984/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13999515134/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/8250049655/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu Desert

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13975965166/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu Desert

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13999063965/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangri-La resort, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/12886380475/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fathi Brakk Tower, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/13981105258/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Booni, Chitral, Hindukush

https://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/13890550421


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ayun, Chitral

https://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/8753846843/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chagharzi, Buner Valley, Southern Swat Border

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/207338_513770715336397_391003815_n.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kapura Peak @ 6544m, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/14181020691/sizes/l


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Siri Paya lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanassarsson/14093404601


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mount Rakaposhi @ 7788m in Autumn, Hunza

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/13697310054/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kachura Lake, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/13995862788


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fairy Meadows with Nanga Parbat in the backdrop

https://www.flickr.com/photos/proriyami/14159170516/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar Valley is situated 61 kilometers (38 miles) from the valley of Gupis, in District Ghizer of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan. A twisting road passing through lush green fields and forests with a view of flowing river and icy peaks will lead you to this charming valley. From springs of crystal clear waters to lakes and rivers of deep blue water, there are all colors of nature’s beauty in Phandar Valley. The very first glance of this valley will eleminate all fatigue of journey and will reenergize you with its mesmarising views. Peaceful deep blue waters of River Ghizer and surrounding lush green and golden fields are breathtaking.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/naumanmalik/9049305453/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dudiptsar Lake or Dudipat Lake is a lake encircled by snow clad peaks in Lulusar-Dudipatsar National Park. The lake lies in the extreme north of the Kaghan Valley, in the Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, in northern Pakistan. The word "dudi" means white, "pat" means mountains and "sar" means lake.

The lake's water is a beautiful greenish blue hue and very cold, at an elevation of 3,800 metres (12,500 ft). The surrounding mountains, with snow patches in the shady dales, average around 4,800 metres (15,700 ft) in elevation. Their natural habitat is in the Western Himalayan alpine shrub and meadows ecoregion. The lake and its wetlands habitats are of significant ecological importance for resident fauna and migratory waterfowl. Some of the park's fauna includes the Snow leopard, Black bear, Marmot, Weasel, Lynx, Leopard, Himalayan Snowcock, and the Snow Partridge.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/naumanmalik/9051204060/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trivor Sar @ 7728m, Hispar Muztagh Range

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/14049840080


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 Panorama WSW_3000.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baltoro

http://www.thomasdedorlodot.com/photos/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baltoro

http://www.thomasdedorlodot.com/photos/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 @ 8611m

http://500px.com/photo/71106897/k2-8611m-by-rizwan-saddique?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake

http://500px.com/photo/69572339/the-classic-boat-in-attabad-lake-by-goal-kw-graphicstyle?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Karimabad

http://500px.com/photo/70227801/karimabad-hunza-pakistan-by-javed-kansi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-164G_y_SlLs/Tj8FygGep7I/AAAAAAAAAe8/YIEzREt6pMg/s1600/BC+from+downside+2+-+Chara%252C+****+-+2011.jpg

Basecamp - K7 Pillar on left, K6 on right

http://bolderznwallz.blogspot.nl/2011/08/back-from-pakistan.html


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kapura @ 6544m, Fathi Brakk and Nemachar @ 6325m, Charakusa valley Hushe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/14261047451


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Paye Meadows, Shogran

http://500px.com/photo/71524793/paye-meadows-by-asmar-hussain


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gilgit Baltistan

http://500px.com/photo/70248813/clear-and-colorful-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## rehmatorakzai (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Zorro for sharing so many beautiful pictures. GB is definetly a heaven.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

rehmatorakzai said:


> Thanks Zorro for sharing so many beautiful pictures. GB is definetly a heaven.


No probs bro. Enjoy the marvels of Pakistan.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Purbinoor stream, Dudipatsar Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13164542234/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Camp 3 on Broad Peak. Masherbrum (K1) is the pyramid on the left.

http://k2tracks.com/home/2009/11/3/broad-peak-camp-3-7000-meters.html


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.redditpics.com/where-heaven-and-earth-meet-karakoram-gilgit-bal,1929272/

Where Heaven and Earth Meet; Karakoram, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dudi Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sulemani/14236954535


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chogolisa

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Pakistan/East/Northern_Areas/Baltoro_Glacier/photo829479.htm


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shipton and Trango towers 

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Pakistan/East/Northern_Areas/Shipton_Towers/photo421100.htm


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Cathedral Ridge viewed from KKH

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanassarsson/14280892636/in/photostream/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

zorro28 said:


> Gilgit Baltistan
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/70248813/clear-and-colorful-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


Fabulous colours. And what spectacular landscapes...


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous colours. And what spectacular landscapes...


The Northern Areas in Pakistan are unbelievably beautiful. Thanks for appreciating.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lights over Muzafarabad Azad Kashmir Pakistan

http://500px.com/photo/69140579/city-of-lights-in-full-moon-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Lake

http://500px.com/photo/36633668/colorful-lake-of-naltar-pakistan-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Banjosa Lake

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82365019


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98798165


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

https://climbing.ilooove.it/spot/karakorum-pakistan-2622


----------



## rehmatorakzai (Apr 20, 2012)

my beautiful land zorro you are doing great work.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://500px.com/photo/73833423/neelum-valley-light-by-razaq-vance


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

An early moon rise on the lady finger mountain in Hunza Valley

http://500px.com/photo/66049425/divine-light-by-razaq-vance?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley

http://500px.com/photo/41699914/a-morning-in-neelum-valley-by-razaq-vance?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu Lake

http://500px.com/photo/73355765/passu-lake-pakistan-by-kedofoto-d


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi @ 7,788 m

http://500px.com/photo/72426087/rakaposhi-range-by-kedofoto-d?from=set&set_id=1391845


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gondogoro La

http://x-ploregroup.com/holiday/baltoro-k2-base-camp-trekking/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gondogoro La

http://himalaya-club.sk/baltoro-k-2-gondogoro-la-trek-2013/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat @ 8126m

http://i.imgur.com/9PU04.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1215411419/in/photostream/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghizer River

http://www.roughguides.com/page/2/?post_type=article


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghizer River

http://www.roughguides.com/page/2/?post_type=article


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu Cathedral

http://www.roughguides.com/page/2/?post_type=article


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar Valley

http://www.roughguides.com/page/2/?post_type=article


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake

http://www.roughguides.com/page/2/?post_type=article


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parat

https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhaupt/14503530001/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bashkar Gol Lake trek - Sor Laspur, Chitral Valley

http://500px.com/photo/75138747/photographer's-dream-by-mobeen-mazhar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Khaplu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/haider-ali/14552759333


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset @ Goro

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ghalibphotography/14577018752/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Charakusa Valley, Hushe

http://500px.com/photo/76284061/charakusa-glacier-by-rizwan-saddique?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kapura @ 6544m ,Fathi Brakk, Nemachar @ 6325m

http://500px.com/photo/71398419/kapura-6544m-fathi-brakk-nemachar-6325m-by-rizwan-saddique?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bashkar Gol Lake - Chitral

http://500px.com/photo/76854937/reflection-paradise-by-mobeen-mazhar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

http://500px.com/photo/76245847/zero-view-point-by-varakorn-autadej


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cherry Blossoms Sunset on the way Nagar Valley

http://500px.com/photo/75171021/cherry-blossoms-sunset-in-north-pakistan-by-goal-kw-graphicstyle


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tirich Mir @ 7,708 m

http://pakistankakhudahafiz.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/bv0092521.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trich Mir Peak

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nadeemkhawar/3236151938/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tirich Mir and Shahi mosque

https://www.flickr.com/photos/iqbalkhatri/4700017415/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Majestic Hindu Kush, Tirich Mir

https://www.facebook.com/MyLove4Pak...9291975752094/891380054209950/?type=1&theater


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phander Valley, Ghizer

https://www.facebook.com/MyLove4Pak...9291975752094/891351964212759/?type=1&theater


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Manoor Valley, Kaghan

https://www.facebook.com/MyLove4Pak...9291975752094/874044665943489/?type=1&theater


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 @ 8611m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14614184307/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza village

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14801131384/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Spantik @ 7027m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14795393725/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu Cathedral

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ams007/14741363061


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheosar Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ams007/14346496211/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/markoscards/14722584551


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sor Laspur Valley, upper Chitral

http://500px.com/photo/78191733/uper-chitral-pakistan-by-abbrar-cheema's-photography?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2

http://500px.com/photo/78262803/k2-by-xec-oliver?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Broad Peak base camp, looking towards concordia

http://500px.com/photo/77190261/broad-peak-base-camp-full-moon-by-xec-oliver?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bakhordas Peak from Jhola Camp Site

http://500px.com/photo/77047863/bakhordas-peak-by-xec-oliver?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

View of the K2 from the Broad Peak Base Camp

http://500px.com/photo/77041147/broad-peak-base-camp-by-xec-oliver?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mitre from Broad Peak BC by night

http://500px.com/photo/77911765/mitre-from-broad-peak-bc-by-xec-oliver?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chitral Gol National Park

http://500px.com/photo/77667575/chitral-gol-national-park-by-hammad-iqbal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2915/14805702982_26f7412b1d_h.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu glacier

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/14803690914/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nemachar @ 6325m, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

http://500px.com/photo/78433493/nemachar-6325m-by-rizwan-saddique


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharan

http://500px.com/photo/65049903/dream-by-sikander-khan?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mammoth Karakorum

http://500px.com/photo/32761635/k2-by-thierry-absi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Time to revisit some classics. Start off with my home town.










Chilmarabad, Broghal, Chitral


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mount Rakaposhi @ 7788m The most beautiful mountain on planet earth.

http://500px.com/photo/75557217/mount-rakaposhi-7788m-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake, Ghizer

http://500px.com/photo/71190425/frozen-sunset-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://500px.com/photo/70335841/-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mount Trivor @ 7728m

http://500px.com/photo/69907711/mount-trivor-7728m-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://500px.com/photo/67534327/magic-moments-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum moonlit

http://500px.com/photo/65088971/moon-over-karakorum-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu, Gojal

http://500px.com/photo/59358926/edifice-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza autumn

http://500px.com/photo/60998218/joy-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Khaplu

http://500px.com/photo/54144436/nature-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Momhil Sar @ 7343m

http://500px.com/photo/51575162/momhil-sar-7343m-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://500px.com/photo/48181812/landscape2-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Malubiting Peak @ 7458m

http://500px.com/photo/47656894/malubiting-peak-7458m-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://500px.com/photo/45573098/paisly-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheosar Lake @ 4142m, Deosai Plain

http://500px.com/photo/36294520/heart-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Spantik Peak, Eagle Nest

http://500px.com/photo/26220325/against-the-light-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shuinj, Ishkoman Valley, Ghizar

http://500px.com/photo/25730635/variation-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake, Hopper

http://500px.com/photo/20044795/night-with-the-stars-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Suck on this Mordor.










Passu lake, Passu

http://500px.com/photo/8050992/mordor-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shyok River, Khaplu, Skardu

http://500px.com/photo/7830124/aqua-reflection-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake @ 4694m, Hopper, Gilgit

http://500px.com/photo/69258383/birth-of-the-twins-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bridge across the river Saltoro

http://500px.com/photo/41504994/pakistan-by-yury-pustovoy


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sardari Village

http://500px.com/photo/74706871/sardari-village-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

http://500px.com/photo/15543333/kachura-lake-by-muhammad-abid?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum and its people

http://dementievskiy.livejournal.com/111991.html


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upper Kachura Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9501135123/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upper Kachura Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7583252004/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6387601713/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4337427451/

Ultar Peak standing @ 7388m


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Concordia is the name for the confluence of the Baltoro Glacier and the Godwin-Austen Glacier, in the heart of the Karakoram range of Pakistan. It is located in Baltistan region of Pakistan.

http://500px.com/photo/77261297/thr...ia-west-side-pakistan-by-ahsen-awan?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shounter Lake

http://500px.com/photo/60001394/shounter-lake-by-sher-ali?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nameless Tower (middle one, 6,239 m) of the Trango Towers 

http://500px.com/photo/76194837/trango-tower-by-sher-ali?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Nanga standing proudly @ 8126m

http://500px.com/photo/74878239/the-mighty-giant-in-its-playful-moods-)-by-usman-bukhari


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Crossing the Attabbad lake

http://500px.com/photo/62696489/morodor-by-sikander-khan?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

http://500px.com/photo/35458298/untitled-by-aitor-las-hayas?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

http://500px.com/photo/35458302/untitled-by-aitor-las-hayas?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

http://500px.com/photo/34890216/subiendo-al-broad-peak-by-aitor-las-hayas?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Gashembrum IV standing @ 7925m


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

http://500px.com/photo/35432134/llegando-al-compo-3-del-broad-peak-by-aitor-las-hayas?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 is the undisputed king of all mountains standing tall @ 8611m. *K2 is the crown jewel of Karakorum.*

http://500px.com/photo/35840828/k2-by-aitor-las-hayas?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 the crown jewel of Karakorum.

http://500px.com/photo/3598395/k2-(8611m)-karakorum-by-horst-wernerus


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A mountaineer sitting on top of the king of all mountains.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/K2_-_top_of_K2.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Malubiting Peak @ 7458m

http://500px.com/photo/78504473/malubiting-peak-7458m-by-rizwan-saddique


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hindu Kush, Chitral

http://500px.com/photo/78570095/hindukush-mountain-range-by-abbrar-cheema's-photography


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Autumn with background of Spantik Peak @ 7027m

http://500px.com/photo/78688283/red-tree-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Milkyway at mighty Karakorum

http://500px.com/photo/10596193/my-camp-at-4964m-by-atif-saeed?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake, upper Hunza Valley On the way Passu Glacier

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/14820847084/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

My beloved Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/memorialpower/14927335416/sizes/o/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

My beloved Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/memorialpower/10877441285/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

My beloved hometown

Sor Laspur, Chitral, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14739393769


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hadarab Lake @ 10,635 feet above sea level

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14757251830/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Cherry blossom at night in Hunza village north Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/14720934388/sizes/o/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amumtaz/14723014469


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amunir/14707406778


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Azad Kashmir

http://500px.com/photo/80337857/heavenly-by-minhaj-qazi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Arang Kel a breathtaking, Lush Green village and tourist spot in Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan. It is located on the hill top near Kel at the altitude of 8,379 feet (2,554 m) feet. This piece of utmost beauty, one can find in Azad Kashmir, listed among the most beautiful places to visit in the world.

http://500px.com/photo/80232503/morning-rays-at-arang-kel-by-xeeshan-ch


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shounter valley lies in Upper Neelum valley. From Shounter valley, one can cross the Shounter Pass to enter into Astore valley at Rattoo.

You can see Hari Parbat (5000 meters) in the background.

http://500px.com/photo/79462673/shounter-valley-by-xeeshan-ch?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pasu the Mordor of Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rons_travel_site/14232488700


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

taitrochoimienphi said:


> i like Old City


These places are as old as dinosaurs and even older.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

taitrochoimienphi said:


> i like Old City


Just for you.










The Indus River Valley civilization, which built the city of Mohenjo Daro (shown here), arose in what is now Pakistan about 4,500 years ago. Mohenjo Daro and its sister city, Harappa, each had some 40,000 residents at their peak in 2500 B.C. 

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/ancient/enlarge/mohenjo-daro.html


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango Towers

http://500px.com/photo/78725169/trango-towers-group-by-rizwan-saddique?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K6 Massif @ 7286m

http://500px.com/photo/79055825/k6-massif-7286m-by-rizwan-saddique?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrilla resort at the Lower Kachura lake, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/my-glass-eye/13429525665/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A melt water stream known as Chota Pani (Small Stream) on the Deosai Plains in Gilgit-Baltistan province of Pakistan. At an average altitude of 4100m above sea level, Deosai is the 2nd highest plateau in the world. A magnificent place, paradise to visitors from all over the world during the summers when it is accessible and a testament to the beauty of Pakistan. A night of camping on Deosai reveals the most beautiful sky you will ever see.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/my-glass-eye/11871139813/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelum Valley (Urdu: وادیِ نیلم ‎) 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ahsanmansoor/14885510819


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shimshal Pass

http://500px.com/photo/81691499/sheer-rock-peak-by-sikander-khan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi, Hunza Valley

http://500px.com/photo/79610453/rakaposhi-by-sikander-khan?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangri La Lake

https://500px.com/photo/86118783/shangrila-lake-by-mansoor-javed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baltoro Glacier

https://500px.com/photo/86068791/paiyu-peak-by-sikander-khan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pakistan/China friendship symbol K2 standing tall @ 8,611 m (28,251 ft)

Source: https://500px.com/12129155


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Dudipatsar, Lulusar-Dudipatsar National Park, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15533980156


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu

https://500px.com/photo/87481623/passu-at-spring-kkh-by-jungshik-lee?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dharamsar Lake

https://500px.com/photo/88077789/first-fall-by-minhaj-qazi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif Ul Muluk

https://500px.com/photo/87083621/fairyland-(-lake-saif-ul-muluk-)-by-minhaj-qazi?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif

https://500px.com/photo/87235309/nature's-love-by-umair-khan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mitre Peak

https://500px.com/photo/88762243/glacial-karakorams-by-mobeen-mazhar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Top

https://500px.com/photo/88663051/peak-i-by-hasaan-fazal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kumrat Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15181313584


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naran

https://www.flickr.com/photos/minhajqazi/15787494452/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sambaksar Lake (13526 feet)
Babusar top - Naran, Pakistan.

'Sambaksar' means 'Wall' in local language.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/minhajqazi/15600753747/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/awaisyaqub/15084048313

Hunza, Lady Finger peak


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

AJK

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14594200203/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15670394781/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmaattari/15639029155


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmaattari/15428867808/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chimrain Peak, Swat Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15013967453


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Needless to say anything.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15447246618


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif Ul Muluk

https://500px.com/photo/90138849/fairyland-ii-(-lake-saif-ul-muluk-)-by-minhaj-qazi?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/15795582016


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu Glacier

https://500px.com/photo/90428117/shishpar-peak-passu-gilgit-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://500px.com/photo/78557903/fantasy-land-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 the king of all mountains

https://www.flickr.com/photos/karl_beeney/15599677296


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrila, Skardu

https://500px.com/photo/90581905/reflection-by-qammer-wazyr?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

My beloved beautiful Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/72350385/stormy-weather-by-qammer-wazyr?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi

https://500px.com/photo/90412325/rakaposhi-peak-at-autumn-by-jungshik-lee


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat towering @ 8,126m

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7345/9198858563_a656585366_k.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The beast of Karakorum

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15228027044/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Urdukas Campsite - Baltoro Concordia Trek, Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/91784063/night-of-karakorams-by-mobeen-mazhar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar lake is a popular destination for nature lovers in Ghizer district, Pakistan.

https://500px.com/photo/91682723/phandar-lake-by-hammad-iqbal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Some places offer out of this world experience and "Shandur Top" is one such place in the Northern region of Pakistan. It is also home to the highest polo ground in the world and is usually called "Roof of the world".

https://500px.com/photo/90625293/roof-of-the-world-"shandur-top"-by-hammad-iqbal?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chilly morning at the wonderful Babusar Top (Babusar Pass), the highest point in the Kaghan valley, Pakistan.

https://500px.com/photo/91596153/babusar-top-by-hammad-iqbal?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is 'Ayun' village in the Chitral region of Pakistan. Elevation is about 4,791 ft. above sea level. Resembling a peninsula, Ayun is surrounded by the river Chitral on all sides and its lush green and golden fields with a refreshing view of the Hindu Kush in the background adds tremendous beauty to it.

https://500px.com/photo/91091841/ayun-by-hammad-iqbal?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Pakistan mourns* This image is in memory of the fallen angels. May you rest in peace.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/91894277/colors-of-nature-by-xeeshan-ch


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The mountain of the Ratti (means red in local language) Gali gives golden look during the sunrise which is a treat to watch.

https://500px.com/photo/91215525/golden-mountain-by-sher-ali


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Apples and mighty Rakaposhi

https://500px.com/photo/91091745/season-of-apple-by-jungshik-lee


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

View towards Marghuzar Valley, Swat Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/imran...R9d-qJ2niU-qHLkEA-r1hTmR-qHJhad-r27Qci-r19UKf


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza autumn

https://www.flickr.com/photos/xeeshanch/16435883752


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yashkuk Yaz Glacier, Chapursan Valley

Batura Muztagh Range, Karakoram, Gilgit Baltistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/16000742006/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yashkuk Sar @ 6667m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/15650402853/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kampir Dior @ 7168m

Yashkuk Yaz Glacier, Chapursan Valley, Batura Muztagh Range, Karakoram


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K6 Massif

Charakusa Valley, Hushe

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/16193478927/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango Towers

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15686619334


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Falaksher Mountain, Swat Valley, Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/97878913/mount-falaksher-in-swat-valley-pakistan-by-razaq-vance


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shounter Lake

https://500px.com/photo/97221853/shounter-lake-ajk-pakistan-by-jibran-hayat-


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi @ 7788m

https://500px.com/photo/107154361/rakaposhi-7788m-by-rizwan-saddique


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yashkuk Sar

https://500px.com/photo/104590909/yashkuk-sar-ne-by-rizwan-saddique


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga the killer mount @ 8,126m

https://500px.com/photo/105815143/nanga-parbat-the-killer-mountain-by-tahsin-shah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cholistan Bahawalpur, Derawar Fort

https://500px.com/photo/105679781/black-bucks-by-tahsin-shah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Minimarg, Astore Valley

https://500px.com/photo/105518811/shrouded-in-snow-by-tahsin-shah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Paye Meadow, Kaghan Valley

https://500px.com/photo/104925405/up-above-the-clouds-by-sikander-khan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cherry Blossom in Hunza

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/16625274187


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/16862887321/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pakistan the land of giants

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/16449301935/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biafo Glacier

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16821763902


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16462621965/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karimabad, Hunza

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15481111138/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14294865308/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upper Neelum Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nabeel_iqbal/17128341568/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghizar River, Phandar Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbukhari/15823149181/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar Valley in Ghizar District

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbukhari/15198373174/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbukhari/15826590122/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gakoch, Ghizar District

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbukhari/15739780906/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Abbasspur town, District Poonch

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbukhari/14553702610/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheosar Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gilgit2/16417950458/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bashkiri Lake, Naltar

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gilgit2/16604744622/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Purbinar Valley Upper Kaghan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16543691176/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/15948544353/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrila Lake, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15860151509/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14499730475/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Deosai Meadows

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15407175108/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrila Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15322493040/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Taobut

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15376811687/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

AJK

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14335006520/


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Amazing Pictures. Keep posting kay:


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

JADI said:


> Amazing Pictures. Keep posting kay:


Thanks! Enjoy the marvels of Pakistan.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Malam Jabba, Swat, Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/108182767/malamjaba-by-hassan-niazi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Lake

http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Lake

http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Lake

http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar in winter

http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar in Winter

http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar lake

http://www.dawn.com/news/1180548/exploring-rama-meadows-and-the-isolation-at-naltar


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Mohatta Palace, Karachi
https://flic.kr/p/sd7VLY Tapu Javeri


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Karachi
http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hp.../e15/10955079_424476904387142_425868577_n.jpg


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Badshahi Mosque, Lahore
Credits: Umair Siddiqui


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset reflections in glacial lake - Concordia Trek, Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/109098175/sunset-reflections-by-mobeen-mazhar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 @ 8611m, Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/92365029/k2-pakistan-by-mobeen-mazhar?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mitre Peak @ 6010m

https://500px.com/photo/88762243/glacial-karakorams-by-mobeen-mazhar?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Margalla Hills, Islamabad

https://500px.com/photo/109086967/tranquillity-by-umair-shakil


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

View of Nagar from Hunza at dusk

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nagar

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nagar

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A view of Nagar Khas

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

A view of Nagar Khas

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nagar

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Garden on the way to Hooper

http://www.dawn.com/news/1182710/take-me-back-to-nagar


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Neelawan Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shahbazaslam/13938102093/


----------



## allaan799 (May 14, 2015)

nice nice


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

allaan799 said:


> nice nice


Enjoy and thanks for appreciating.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dharamsar Lake

https://500px.com/photo/88077789/first-fall-by-minhaj-qazi?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17090019299/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15987511074/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga at full glory

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14294865308/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake, Chitral, Pakistan

https://500px.com/photo/109301463/shandur-lake-chitral-pakistan-by-ahsen-awan?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset at Chitta Katha Lake

https://500px.com/photo/109893135/sunset-at-chitta-katha-lake-by-shooting-star?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Local farmers piled up the pumpkins in the autumn season in Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/105743445/earth-day-by-usman-zia?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza valley

https://500px.com/photo/90997245/feilds-of-gold-by-usman-zia?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gilgit

https://500px.com/photo/105537243/beyond-this-world-by-usman-zia?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful autumn in Hunza valley

https://500px.com/photo/89326743/autumn-begins-by-usman-zia?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

he Wazir Khan mosque's distinguishing architectural feature is the use of minarets at each of its four corners--the first time such a design was employed in Lahore. The prayer hall follows the one-aisle five-bay motif that was first established in Lahore a generation earlier at the Maryam Zamani Mosque, which was later to find its full expression in the Badshahi Mosque built by Emperor Aurangzeb a half century later. Much of the mosque is constructed of cut and dressed brick decorated with glazed tile mosaics.

https://500px.com/photo/110081357/wazir-khan-architecture-ii-by-siraj-ul-hassan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake

https://500px.com/photo/110590989/d...ings-from-shandur-lake-pakistan-by-ahsen-awan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heart Of Karakoram

https://500px.com/photo/110579333/heart-of-karakoram-by-sadat-alichangezi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mir Mallick Valley, Astore

https://500px.com/photo/110165229/serenity-by-asmar-hussain?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/101685715/welcome-to-hunza-by-awais-yaqub?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chogolisa @ 7654m

https://500px.com/photo/110737267/chogolisa-7654m-by-rizwan-saddique


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baltoro Glacier, Baltistan

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jabba Zomalu Lake, Swat

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrila Resorts, Skardu

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shogran Valley

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi Peak

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shounter Valley

http://www.dawn.com/news/1185956/wiki-loves-earth-top-10-pictures-from-pakistan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Snow Leopard @ Khunjerab National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/17791180814/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upper Kachura Lake - Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yunikhanpk/16509202207/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheosar Lake, Deosai Plains

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yunikhanpk/16714067082/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza River, Gojal

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gulmit Village and Passu Cones

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gulmit Village

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakoram Highway in Gojal

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Glacial Lake of Batura Glacier Passu

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Autumn and the Karakoram Peaks

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hussaini Village

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hussaini Village

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The water stream near Sost

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Khunjerab Border Crossing

http://www.dawn.com/news/1186568/gojal-where-pakistan-begins


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Khunjerab Sar I 

The border from China and Pakistan as a waypoint called "Purpa" The spectacular view of the mountains of Karakoram.

https://500px.com/photo/114731925/khunjerab-sar-i-and-glacier-by-filippo-leopardi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hingol National Park, Baluchistan

https://500px.com/photo/114663101/mordor-by-mehdi-mudassir


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chitta Khatta lake

https://500px.com/photo/113713797/explorer-s-paradise-by-sher-ali


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mighty Rakaposhi

https://500px.com/photo/111829791/mighty-rakaposhi-by-ghalib-hasnain


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferranlatorre/19272278780/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Khunjerab National Park, Hunza, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/imranthetrekker/19869307526/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karamber Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19336841212/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19196365906/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19053809206/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18459365743/


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

We need more photos from the rest of the country as well. Seems like we're only concentrating on GB and AJK.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Islamabad


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Lahore Fort


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Defence, Karachi


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nature of Pakistan looks pretty. thanks for sharing


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

manon said:


> Nature of Pakistan looks pretty. thanks for sharing


Enjoy the marvels.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

cntower said:


> We need more photos from the rest of the country as well. Seems like we're only concentrating on GB and AJK.


Good idea. I'll post some beauties in the coming days.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northern Areas

https://500px.com/photo/116420715/amid-the-giants-by-alí-awaís?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cholistan architecture

https://500px.com/photo/116391661/img-9115-jpg-by-forwardchat


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lupke Lawo Sunset, Snow Lake

https://500px.com/photo/116319475/lupke-lawo-sunset-snow-lake-pakistan-by-stefan-fritsche?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Taobutt

https://500px.com/photo/116017823/glowing-taobutt-by-omer-gul


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jazbanda

https://500px.com/photo/116179845/oblivious-by-alí-awaís?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upper Neelam Valley

https://500px.com/photo/116997657/a-hut-in-the-mountains-by-syed-mehdi-bukhari?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Arang Kel

https://500px.com/photo/116982215/arang-kel-by-farhan-r-naqvi?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Arang Kel

https://500px.com/photo/114592943/arang-kel-azad-kashmir-by-farhan-r-naqvi?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum range

https://500px.com/photo/116709585/shangri-la-by-lucy-maratkanova?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset over Karakoram

The Throne Room of the Mountain Gods 

https://500px.com/photo/116554039/sunset-over-karakoram-pakistan-by-matthias-hauser?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Concordia camp, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/19361048293/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

King K2

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/20094176962/sizes/o/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

North face of Masherbrum (7,821 m), Karakoram range, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/20095266455/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Moonlit Karakoram peaks

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/19657204419/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cathedral groups, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/19789422011/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum IV (7925 m), Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/19798528702/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning reflection of Paiyu group of peaks & Uli Biaho tower, Khoburtse camp, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/19723650266/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Paiyu group of peaks (Uli Biaho tower behind) reflected in a glacier pond, Khoburtse camp, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/19506312570/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northern Areas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20271748511/sizes/l


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chokhandi Tombs

https://500px.com/photo/116988625/chokhandi-tombs-by-faqeer-muhammad


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kandol Lake, Swat valley

https://500px.com/photo/117297881/kandol-lake-by-tariq-siddiq-kohistani


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Izmis Lake

https://500px.com/photo/117091285/izmis-lake-by-tariq-siddiq-kohistani


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gadani, Lasbella, Balochistan

https://500px.com/photo/104679897/arabian-sea-by-tariq-siddiq-kohistani?from=user


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake

https://500px.com/photo/118540335/attabad-lake-by-yousuf-ali-choudhry


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bara Pani Deosai Planes
Skardu Pakistan
Latitude: 35°1'7.94" Longitude: 75°24'51.56"

https://500px.com/photo/118458677/bara-pani-deosai-skarud-pakistan-by-mansoor-javed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lower Kachura lake at Shangrila resort, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20403217416/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northern Areas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20408363610/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fairy Meadows

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15840834704/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northern Areas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alidogar/20570168256/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango towers from Urdukas camp, Pakistan, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/20505421439/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Concordia moon rise, Baltoro Kangri (7312m) to the right, Pakistan, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/20475097110/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

K2 King of all mountains

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/20005046553/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunset over Paiyu group of peaks and Uli Biaho, seen from Goro II, Baltoro, Karakoram, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansol0/20239499542/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum expedition

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferranlatorre/19272278780/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum expedition

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferranlatorre/19453516632/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum expedition

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferranlatorre/18839220433/in/album-72157655043062931/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gasherbrum expedition

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferranlatorre/19546698155/in/album-72157655043062931/


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Breathtaking and mind blowing photos bro!!


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Usman ali said:


> Breathtaking and mind blowing photos bro!!


Enjoy them brotherman! If only we knew what a gem of a country we have...


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake

https://500px.com/photo/118843571/attabad-lake-by-ijaz-rafi


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

Unbelievably beautiful, Never would imagine Pakistan had such a diverse geography...Breathtaking


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hourglassnebula said:


> Unbelievably beautiful, Never would imagine Pakistan had such a diverse geography...Breathtaking


Thanks bro! Appreciated and if you have the chance visit it in your life time.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

River Kunhar

http://www.dawn.com/news/1202535/a-rendezvous-with-saif-ul-malook


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango

https://500px.com/photo/120369069/great-trango-by-munib-shaikh


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/124694483/hunza-pakistan-by-fahad-golra


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gwadar

https://500px.com/photo/114330997/frg-5817-jpg-by-fahad-golra


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Attabad Lake

https://500px.com/photo/124520953/attabad-shadow-by-ijaz-rafi


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jalkhad, Naran Valley

https://500px.com/photo/122720895/beautiful-sunset-at-jalkhad-naran-valley-by-usman-miski


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/112932779/blossom-in-hunza-by-zuhaib-zafar


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Attabad lake*

ASC_5513 by Usman Shafqat, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

^^the pics aren't visible.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lady finger peak*

ASC_5100 by Usman Shafqat, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Gulmit village*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Passu cones*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Karakoram peaks*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Rakaposhi peak*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Golden peak*


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Lulusar, Kaghan Valley 

https://500px.com/photo/126391327/majestic-lulusar-by-haider-ali?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=462076


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Babusar Pass, Kaghan Valley 

https://500px.com/photo/123822591/sound-of-silence-by-haider-ali


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Babusar Pass

https://500px.com/photo/77467651/babusar-pass-pakistan-by-haider-ali


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif

https://500px.com/photo/104231241/silent-by-umair-khan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lake Saif

https://500px.com/photo/87235309/nature-s-love-by-umair-khan


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Kunhar River (Urdu: دریائے کنہار‎, also known as Nain-Sukh "eye's repose") is 166 kilometres (103 mi) long river, located primarily in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, northern Pakistan. It is in the Indus River watershed basin.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shahrukhphotoart/21174815303/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ghalibphotography/21495987819/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi in full glory

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8843/18735372046_9060f82e41_o.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Panmah, Muztagh Range, Karakoram

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/21444234201/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Saltoro Mountain Range

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/21484741294/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Latok I @ 7086m and Latok II @ 7156m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/20654817380/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yashkuk Yaz Glacier, Chapursan Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/16556020423/sizes/o/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kampir Dior @ 7168m

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rizwansaddique/15525051994/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heaven

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jebatphotography/22304215759/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Full moon night, Hunza valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igoal-kwphoto/22452748402/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rakaposhi the most beautiful mountain in the world

https://www.flickr.com/photos/osaidullah/21924097502/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Clouds entering Lake Saif

https://www.flickr.com/photos/imrankhakwani/22095737021/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karimabad

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21944155685/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dudipat

https://500px.com/photo/40182360/with-stream-by-fahad-siddiqui


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Shandur pass*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Nagar khas*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Nanga parbat south ridge*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Rama meadows*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Towards Naltar*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Deosai plains*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Crossing deosai*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Paye meadow*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Camp in Paye*









*Photographer(Syed Mehdi Bukhari): Not a five star but five billion star hotel!!!*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Frozen lake Saif Ul Mulook*


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza magical morning

https://500px.com/photo/127856521/h...d-maroof?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=1469769


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bara Pani, Deosai

https://500px.com/photo/122001473/bara-pani-deosai-by-bilal-farooq


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The fabled mountains of Karakorum

https://500px.com/photo/124253861/the-fire-mountain-by-usman-sharif


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phandar Valley

https://500px.com/photo/127580369/autumn-colors-near-phandar-valley-gb-pakistan-by-sajid-abdullah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The colors of autumn

https://500px.com/photo/127195751/autumn-colours-by-sajid-abdullah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali Lake

https://500px.com/photo/127193819/ratti-gali-lake-by-sajid-abdullah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Makran Coastal Highway

https://500px.com/photo/127382737/makran-coastal-highway-by-rizwan-bhiriya-rb-


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heart of the Karakorum, Baltoro glacier

https://500px.com/photo/127194173/heart-of-the-karakorum-by-david-kaszlikowski


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The throne room of mountain Gods i.e. Karakorum

https://500px.com/photo/127197319/concordia-heart-of-the-karakorum-by-david-kaszlikowski


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trango Towers

https://500px.com/photo/127194801/trango-tower-by-david-kaszlikowski


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum planet

https://500px.com/photo/127197899/karakorum-by-david-kaszlikowski


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Road to heaven

https://500px.com/photo/128138917/passu-fied-by-bilal-ahmed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naltar Valley

https://500px.com/photo/127048675/the-glide-by-bilal-ahmed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Babusar Top

https://500px.com/photo/119132395/babusar-top-by-uzair-aziz


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rupal Valley

https://500px.com/photo/125425321/rupal-valley-by-tayyeb-mirza?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=14556913


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rama Meadows, Astore

https://500px.com/photo/128343587/let-there-be-sunshine-by-syed-mehdi-bukhari


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

AJK

https://500px.com/photo/117907459/daily-life-by-syed-mehdi-bukhari


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upper Neelum Valley

https://500px.com/photo/116997657/a-hut-in-the-mountains-by-syed-mehdi-bukhari


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Katpana Desert, Skardu

https://500px.com/photo/96250283/light-shades-by-syed-mehdi-bukhari


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza Valley

https://500px.com/photo/128272817/golden-hours-hunza-by-usman-mohammed-iqbal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chitral, Ayun

https://500px.com/photo/119793525/the-magical-valley-chitral-by-usman-mohammed-iqbal


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Arang Kel*

Early winter Arangkel by Syed Minhal Sherazi, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Arang Kel*

Start of winter at Arangkel by Syed Minhal Sherazi, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Hari parbat Arang Kel*

Overlooking Hari Parbat from Arangkel by Syed Minhal Sherazi, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Masherbrum a.k.a The Queen of the North

https://500px.com/photo/128744745/m...al-naeem?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=3165107


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/128479721/before-the-last-sun-sets-by-hasaan-fazal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali Lake, AJK

https://500px.com/photo/120507835/first-witness-by-hasaan-fazal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nanga Parbat (Killer mountain) as seen from Deosai (Land of Giants) from Sheosar Lake (Blind Lake)

https://500px.com/photo/117545429/killer-and-the-giants-by-hasaan-fazal


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bashkargol Lake

https://500px.com/photo/97761741/bashkargol-ii-by-hasaan-fazal


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

02475 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

https://500px.com/photo/129097109/kaghan-by-hanan-khaleeq


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali Lake, AJK

https://500px.com/photo/129114265/sheep-at-ratti-gali-lake-azad-kashmir-pakistan-by-sajid-abdullah


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phander, Gizer

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmaattari/23056246775/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phander, Gizer

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmaattari/22638411128/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kaghan Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mabid/21169891756/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kaghan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mabid/21108060933/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kaghan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mabid/20958414461/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Karakorum moonlit

https://500px.com/photo/65088971/moon-over-karakorum-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunza

https://500px.com/photo/60998218/joy-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu, Gojal

https://500px.com/photo/59358926/edifice-by-atif-saeed?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=263747


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Khaplu

https://500px.com/photo/54144436/nature-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Satpara Dam

https://500px.com/photo/47137172/satpara-dam-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake, Hopper, Gilgit

https://500px.com/photo/20044795/night-with-the-stars-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Laila Peak

https://500px.com/photo/12719061/camp-village-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake, Ghizer

https://500px.com/photo/4000621/full-moon-magic-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shyok River, Khaplu, Skardu

https://500px.com/photo/7830124/aqua-reflection-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Mordor of Pakistan. Passu lake, Passu, Gilgit

https://500px.com/photo/8050992/mordor-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shuinj, Ishkoman Valley, Ghizar

https://500px.com/photo/25730635/variation-by-atif-saeed


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chitral

This photograph is also used for the advertisement of Apple-MacBook Pro with Retina Display. http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/features-retina/

https://500px.com/photo/3027352/classy-morning-by-atif-saeed


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Gilgit Baltistan*
Autumn in Gilgit Baltistan by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrila Resorts, Skardu

https://500px.com/photo/129534243/shangrila-resorts-in-autumn-by-syed-mehdi-bukhari


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Banak Top, Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/7774855384/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shangrila Resorts, Kachura Skardu

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5203281541/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phander, Ghizar

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5194573067/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Passu Cones, Karakoram Range, Passu, Gilgit

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5576682429/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chand Wali, Shounter Pass, Astor, Gilgit

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5123291269/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dudipatsar Lake, Upper Kaghan Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5900735563/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phander, Ghizar

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5218010086/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rush Lake, Hopper, Gilgit

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/6580733621/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shandur Lake, Ghizer

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/6773872606/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheosar Lake, Deosai Plain

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/5181730923/in/dateposted/


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ratti Gali Lake

https://500px.com/photo/129870189/second-witness-by-hasaan-fazal


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Urdukas

https://500px.com/photo/130954543/urdukas-by-daniyal-naeem


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Uchali Lake

https://500px.com/photo/131017095/uchali-lake-by-haider-ali?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=1601767


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Henzal, Gilgit

https://plus.google.com/s/Pakistan lake/top


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Karamber Lake

https://plus.google.com/s/Pakistan lake/top


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Naltar Lake

https://plus.google.com/s/Pakistan lake/top


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Attabad lake








by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on flick


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

This thread is ignoring the rest of the country...sure Gilgit-Baltistan and Kashmir are beautiful regions, but the coast and Balochistan have some great scenery as well.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Kambaran Peak, Balochistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Chagai, Balochistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Sethi House - Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Centaurus - Islamabad, Capital Territory


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Bahadshai Masjid - Lahore, Punjab


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Define Elegance (Explored) by Ali Kamran, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Clifton Karachi Skyline. by Ibrahim Muhammad, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Wonderland! by Amer Raja, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Morning Charm... by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Edifice.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Saif Ul Malook Lake by Muhammad Naseem, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Colors of karakoram by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn in Gilgit Baltistan by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sharda, Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir 4th Dimension© by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Siren Valley by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shangrala resort on lower kachora lake Skardu by saleem shahid, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Upper Kachura Lake by Adeel Shaikh, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shyok River by Adeel Shaikh, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Fairy Meadows by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Neelwan Ponds by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Passu Cones by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Beach by Dr. Atif Paracha, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Masjid Gateway by Muhammad Waqas, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Revolving Restaurant, Karachi by Syed Ali Yahya, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Fairy meadows, Pakistan by Sulaiman Ariyami, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hyderi, Karachi. by Hassam Tariq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Port Grand by Hassam Tariq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Artisan Bazaar by mushtaqjams, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Helmet by Minhaj Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Infinite sands of time and beyond, Skardu desert by Mobeen Ansari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hot Rock 2008 - Pamir views, Kunjerab Pass by Lianna Bell, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamia College University Peshawar by A2Z Shoots, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kund Malir Beach by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Magic of Balochistan, Pakistan by Michael Foley, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Village (Neelum Valley) by nabeel461, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Murree Hills by UJ Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Liberty Round About by Faizan Adil, on Flickr
Lahore


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

swat valley - Pakistan by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Upper Neelum Valley - Kashmir Pakistan by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Banjoosa Lake - Kashmir by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Paragliding by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

GABEEN MEADOWS, Swat, KPK, Pakistan by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

swat by Imran Dawood, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

green fields at swatvalley photo taken by : Imran Dawood by Imran Dawood, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Every Gray Path Will Lead You to The Bright Sun Shines - Evening Over Green Hills of Naran - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Last "Fly-Past" Before Going Home by Tauseef Zafar, on Flickr

Tarbella Lake near Haripur, KPK, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Waterfall Pakistan by Awais Yaqub, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Greater flamingo by Zahoor Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shiger road, Skardu by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hushe by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

River Chenab by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Snow Covered Patriata Top - Murree by Anjum Sohrab Khan Satti, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Murree Hills - Highest Point by Sumbul Aftab, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Umbrellas and clouds by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

patriata lift by Sahar Rana, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wheat Harvest, Islamabad by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice facade, Lahore by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Nanga parbat glacier kpk Pakistan by saleem shahid, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Painted on Water – Reflection by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

St. Matthew's Church, Nathia Gali by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kheora Salt mines in Pakistan by Malik Abdul Muhammad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

16th Century Rohtas Fort || Pakistan || قلعہ روہتاس‎ by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Himaliyas by Umer Farooq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

the only possibel city scape of Rawalpindi  by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Skardu, Pakistan by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Autumn Love by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Juma tul Wida to all Pakistani brothers and Happy EID to the Muslims outside Pakistan by Usman Miski, on Flickr
Faisal Mosque, Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Golf Course at Bahria Golf City by Ibrahim.Sayed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bahria Town Phase VIII Landscape by Ibrahim.Sayed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Golf Course by Ibrahim.Sayed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Margallas, Islamabad by Ibrahim.Sayed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Window in Lahore Fort by Ibrahim.Sayed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Baltit Fort Hunza Pakistan by Fahim Anwer Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hunza by Fahim Anwer Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

pathway to Altit fort by Fahim Anwer Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

pathway by Fahim Anwer Khatri, on Flickr
Hunza


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hunza Pakistan by Fahim Anwer Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Merewether Tower Karachi by Fahim Anwer Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Tomb - Standing with Glory by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Guardians of Light by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

"k2" by waqas anees, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Skardu Desert by XeeShan Ch, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chaukandi Graveyard by Adil Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Balahisaar Fort - Peshawar_resize by Embassypakistan paris, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hill by Tahir Kayani, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSCF5107 by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr
Kharan, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSCF5058 by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr
Kharan Fort, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

sand igloos by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr
Kharan, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sann gate by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr
Ranikot Fort, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Panorama Makli Graveyard. by Shariyar Ali Photography., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Paiju Peak- Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Historical Malakand pass by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Ranikot is in Sindh. Nice pics though.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mushkpuri Top by nabeel461, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

cntower said:


> Ranikot is in Sindh. Nice pics though.


I'll correct it..thanks


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Abbasi Mosque (Cholistan) by nabeel461, on Flickr

Looking towards the Derawar Fort


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0618 by Rizwan Bhiriya, on Flickr
Karachi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled by Mehboob Raza, on Flickr
Lasbela, Baluchistan


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Heaven by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Meadows of God by Alamgir Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Naran
Nature at Its Best 2 by ÄʀȿД£-ГцĽɛʓ, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Lulusar lake
Calm and Cold Lulusar Lake !! by ÄʀȿД£-ГцĽɛʓ, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kohat Panoramic View !!! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Enjoy The Sunset With The Deep Feeling  by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Kukarai, Swat Valley, KPK


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Swat, Pakistan. by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Good Morning to all my LOVING Friends  by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

GABEEN MEADOWS, Swat, KPK, Pakistan by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Neelum Valley AJK by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Madak Lasht Chitral KPK by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Azad Kashmir, Pakistan. by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khari shareef Darbar, Mirpur, Azad Kashmir. by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rohtas Fort, Pakistan. by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

An Affair with Landscape by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arangkel Neelum Valley AJK by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arangkel Neelum Valley AJK by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Malot Temple by Emran Ashraf, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Old times......... by Emran Ashraf, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

New Memon Masjid Old Town Boltan Market Karachi Sindh Pakistan by aamir mundia, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Thandiani by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nathia Gali by Darwaysh Onhisown, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nathia Gali by Darwaysh Onhisown, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nathia Gali by Darwaysh Onhisown, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shogran! by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr
KPK


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan Monument (in Explore) by Crazy Horse, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fog! by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lo'w' & Behold by 
Crazy Horse, on Flickr
KPK


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Katas Raj! by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr
Salt Range, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kallar Kahar Darbaar HDR by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr
Salt Range, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sajjikot Waterfall by Crazy Horse, on Flickr
KPK


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Front view of Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore by atifaj, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wazir Khan Mosque by atifaj, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Road Less Traveled by pixelasso, on Flickr
Between Quetta and Khuzdar,Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Churna Island by Adil Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

3F0A0232 by Nadeem A. Khan, on Flickr
Karachi,Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi Port, Pakistan by Nadeem A. Khan, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

gwader by Jaan AlBalushi, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sheesh Mahal Chiniot by Muhammad Asif Sherazi, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beauty With The Gold by Muhammad Asif Sherazi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lahore Fort by Muhammad Asif Sherazi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Far away from THE city. by sami khan_(hkw), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

M1 by sami khan_(hkw), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Local Mosque by sami khan_(hkw), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0025-4 by sami khan_(hkw), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Saidpur village by Faisal Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Langar Valley by The_Mountain_Man_, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ganga Peak Trek by The_Mountain_Man_, on Flickr
AJK


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

sunset in thal desert by javedchawla, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bahauddin Zakrya Tomb (multan) by Iftikhar Gillani, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kanatti Waterfalls by Nauman Malik, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Golden Lands of Soon Valley by Nauman Malik, on Flickr
Khushab, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb Dai Anga by Wakaz Ali, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad Pakistan by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beauty - beyond Description by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr
Phandar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Falak Ser in Ushu Valley by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr
Swat, KPK


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A walk to Remember by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr
Ghizer, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

میں خوو ہی جلوہ ریز ہوں خود ہی نگاہِ شوق ....... شّفاف ٹہنیوں پہ جھکی ڈال کی طرح
 by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr
Ghizer, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Asif Jah's Tomb Shahdara,Lahore punjab Pakistan 1 by muhammad shafique, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb of Jahangir shahdara Lahore punjab pakistan 02 by muhammad shafique, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad "The Beautiful" by bilal.raja, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

16th December.. Black Day by bilal.raja, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Faisal Mosque, 180 Degree Panorama by Amer Raja, on Flickr
ISlamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Vista! by Amer Raja, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Valley and The Veins by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Orakzai Agency, FATA


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Parachinar ... The Enchainting Beauty !!! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Kurram Agency, FATA


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0W6A4094 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr
LORD BUDDHA
MUSEUM
LAHORE
PUNJAB
PAKISTAN


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kharan Fort top view by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Journey by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

100_1059 by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr
Thal Desert, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Abbottabad Snowfall 2016 by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Record Snowfall in abbottabad City by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Saint luke church Abbottabad by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Baloch(s) Officers Mess by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Abottabad, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nathiagali Road, Abbottabad by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Holy Tomb of Sheikh Rukn-ud-Din Abul Fatehؒ Multan by Tayyab Raza MS, on Flickr
Multan, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Darbar Mahal by Saad Umair, on Flickr
Bahawalpur, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Taobut Kashmir by Awais Yaqub, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir(AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Image00120 by Jawad Chaudhry, on Flickr
Karachi, Sindh 2013


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Vista by mujtaba ezaz, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rama Lake by mujtaba ezaz, on Flickr
Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Original Destination !!! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Navi Banda, Utror Valley, Swat-Kohistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa(KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The WHITE GLOWING Morning !!! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0112 by M. Waqas Mushtaq, on Flickr
Bahawalpur, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makran Coastal Highway - Jan 16, 2016-99 by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makran Coastal Highway - Jan 16, 2016-25 by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr
Hingol, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hingol National Park, Balochistan - Pakistan - Feb 26, 2010 by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Queen Noor Jahan' Tomb!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Frozen Shangrila by Guides Saab, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Booney valley-Chitral by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Helmant - Beautiful Kashmir by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mastuj, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Booni, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tirich Mir view from Booni, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr
Islamabad Capital Territory


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sunset in Shimshal Valley by Pichaya V. (Zolashine), on Flickr
Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

First Glimpse by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr
Parwak Valley, Chitral,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0757 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr
Leepa Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Taobat, Azad Jammu Kashmir by Syed Muzammil Ali, on Flickr


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

^^ Thank you my friend


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan 3 by jasonts, on Flickr
Karachi, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Saiful Muluk Lake - Kaghan Valley Pakistan by Shehzaib Yousuf, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Jalkhad - Kaghan Valley Pakistan by Shehzaib Yousuf, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Jalkhad - Kaghan Valley Pakistan by Shehzaib Yousuf, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa(KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Winter is still coming !!! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Kalam view from Boyun , Swat-Kohistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)

7,618 feet above sea level.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Utror Valley towards Jandrai View by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## shahpoto (Jul 24, 2013)

Puraan Flower Show, Mirpurkhas!


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Starry Night @ Snow Lake, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beauty and The Beast.... by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr
Bahria Town, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Valley of Kohlu by umer malik, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_________[Explore] by umer malik, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Cold Desert - Skardu by XeeShan Ch, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arangkel by XeeShan Ch, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Saint Patrick's Church - Karachi Pakistan by Junaid Haq, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

'The light within', Atabad tunnel, Hunza by Mobeen Ansari, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khanpur Dam, Pakistan by Iqbal Khattak, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa( KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rasmalang (balochistan,pakistan) by mairaj2010, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_4867 by mairaj2010, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_4937 by mairaj2010, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Baadshai Masjid by Din Mk Photography, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gol Masjid by Asim Bharwani, on Flickr
Tooba Mosque, Karachi, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

"Baramda" Hunza, GB. #entouragetonorth #Pakistan by Umer Malik, on Flickr
Baltit Fort, Hunza Valley Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rahikot Saraya, the motel at Fairy Meadows with the best view of Nanga Parbat. Fairy Meadows, Diamer district, GB. #entouragetonorth #Pakistan by Umer Malik, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gawadar-Beach-II by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gawadar-Beach by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Crossing by Aliraza M.iqbal, on Flickr
Thar Desert, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shalimar Gardens by Mashal Gilani, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Cecil Hotel. by Mashal Gilani, on Flickr
Murree Hill Station, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Darband by Atique Ahmad, on Flickr
Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Serikot by Atique Ahmad, on Flickr
Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kotli Maqbra "Tomb of Abdul Nabi Khan" by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr
Gujranwala District, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

- karachi by Areeba Mansoor, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sharda, Neelum Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Aza Jammu& Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hiran Minar, Sheikhupra (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fairy Meadow, Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

C
Crevasses On Hispar Glacier, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Balochistan.........NK__4278-2 by Nadeem Khawar, on Flickr
Makran Coastal Highway, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badshahi Mosque , Lahore. by Khadija Aziz, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gulzar Mehal Bahawalpure, Pakistan by Usman Miski, on Flickr

Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pine Forest at Kotli Sattian by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kel, Neelum Valley (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_1199 by Iqbal Khattak, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wild Flowers In Karakoram, Jutmal, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan Monument. by ibrahimhashim503, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mangla Lake by Ali Asghar, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Panorama of the karakoram mountain range. Snow lake (Lukpe Lawo) in the foreground, K2, Broad Peak and the Gasherbrums in the background.

https://500px.com/photo/121398869/karakoram-by-jon-bowles


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Karakorum

https://500px.com/photo/146602801/window-to-the-world-by-fabian-van-schepdael


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Keran, Neelum Valley

https://500px.com/photo/146757863/k...kh-iqbal?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=5256010


----------



## OPotiguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Lower Kachura Lake in Skardu

https://500px.com/photo/145984553/shangrilla-resorts-by-umair-khan


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lashkarghaz,Brogil Valley*

Lashkargaz, Brogil Valley (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Ganish Bridge,Nagar*
Ganish Bridge, Nagar GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Rakaposhi*

Rakaposhi (7788m), Hunza Nagar GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Phandar Lake*
Phandar Lake, Gizer GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The stream by Ali Asghar, on Flickr
A stream flowing New Rohtas Fort, Jhelum, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Siran Valley, Mansehra by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

UNDP TRIP TO SOUTH WAZIRISTAN, PAKISTAN by UNDP Pakistan, on Flickr
FATA - Federally Administered Tribal Areas


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

20160228_152843_Richtone(HDR) (2) by Tauseef Shah, on Flickr
Dobando, Upper Dir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0178 by Tauseef Shah, on Flickr
Village Ganorrai, Upper Dir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

2 by Tauseef Shah, on Flickr
Malam Jabba, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

20150606_144744_Richtone(HDR) by Tauseef Shah, on Flickr
Gabral, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badogai Pass, Upper Dir, Pakistan by zzqureshi, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Take a Dip in this Calm Emerald Green Natural Lake of the Gorgeous Valley! by Kashi Klicks, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ranikot_Apr14_08 by Aqeel Ahmed, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Laila Peak, Huspung Campsite GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

K2 (8611m), Concordia (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pak China border, the highest paved international border crossing in the world - Khunjerab Pass, Pakistan by Lubna Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Reverie by Mudassar Afaque, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Refurbishing my soul by Amer Raja, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karimabad Village - Upper Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan. This is the most beautiful part of Neelum Valley and these villages with classic Kashmiri houses are a treat to watch. The drive between Kel and Taobutt is Awesome. http://www.face by junaidrao, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sadparra lake by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Saif-ul-Malook by Usman Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A view of Hindukush, Pakistan by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sky with rainbow by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Balochistan.........NK__4278-2 by Nadeem Khawar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Divine ! by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Let There Be Sunshine by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Frozen Lake by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiran Minar III by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

دشتِ تنہائی میں ۔۔۔ by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Enchanted by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Rama Meadows by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Beach Karachi by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lahore Museum, Indpendence Day Celebrations by Yasir Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamabad at Sunset by Azhar Munir, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Calling ... by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shangrila In Autumn by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaghan Valley (وادی کاغان) by Faisal Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Cathederal Mountain and Blue Waters by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Travelling by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Real Magic by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Masjid at Mall road,,,,,,,,(Lahore) by M Ayaz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Karimabad Hunza by haroonzia_zia, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Phander Ultimate Beauty of Gilgit Baltistan http://ift.tt/Ybj0M4 http://ift.tt/11zwfoE #Pakistan by junaidrao, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

SWAT-The Switzerland of Pakistan by Hamza Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

#hingol #desert #nofilter by hammad ghori, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

DSCF4877 by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

SHIGAR VALLEY by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Satpara... by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Dawn ! by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

#Pakistan #Travel #Celebrities #Islamic #Urdu Masjid Wazir Khan, #Lahore #Pakistan MUST VISIT place if you are in Lahore. A true example of architectural excellence and representative of cultural history of Lahore. Picture : Mobeen Mazhar http://www.faceb by junaidrao, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lalazaar! by hamidijaz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Look Up by hamidijaz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Margallas by hamidijaz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely Pakistan by hamidijaz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

1365 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A view of Hindukush, Pakistan by Imran Schah, on Flick


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Malam Jabba, Swat, Pakistan by Faizan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hunza Valley HDR by Faizan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

360° Panorama of Rice Fields in Naukot Village, Leepa Valley, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A Lovely Road to Travel in Nature by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Naran_Lalazar_0406120011 by Omar's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_MG_2124 by Muhammad Usman, on Flickr
Jhalkad,Naran, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bashkar Gol Lake, A Hidden Gem Near Sor Laspur , Chitral Valley, Pakistan | By Shehzad Ahmed [2048x1151] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Naran Mountainside by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Katora Lake, An alpine glacial lake located in the upper reaches of Jahaz banda, Kumrat valley, Pakistan | By Taha Malik [2000x1342] by kiwiroberson, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Baltit fort, Hunza Valley by Usman Miski, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

It seems like Lord of rings should had been filmed in Pakistan.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice photos JADI. We need to show the south some love too.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Dewar-e-Sindh (Great Wall of Sindh)


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Dewar-e-Sindh (Great Wall of Sindh)


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

cntower said:


> Nice photos JADI. We need to show the south some love too.


Very good idea, till now you have shown mostly the Himalayas we want to see desert


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

You are right guys. I usually upload newest pictures from flickr.com. Unfortunately not many images of the south is uploaded on flickr.com. 

But I´ll try to add more pictures of South in future.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Frere Hall by Queen Tiye, on Flickr
Karachi, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ghani Morr by Adil Nisar, on Flickr
Ormara, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Samana Top, Terah Valley, Orakzai Agency. by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
FATA (Federally Administered Tribal Areas)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Deosai plateau - GilgitBaltistan ~ Pakistan by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shah Faisal Mosque at Blue Hour, Islamabad. Pakistan by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fields Apart by ZILL NIAZI, on Flickr
Salt Range, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Katas Temple by ZILL NIAZI, on Flickr
Salt Range, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb of Syed Niazmuddin alias Hazrat Mir Masoom Shah from the top of Minaar by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sonmiani Beach by Hammad Javed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wazir Khan Masjid by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kallar Kahar by aliffc3, on Flickr
Salt Range, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Salt Range - Evening by aliffc3, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Old Building - Aitchison College Lahore (1890) by aliffc3, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9313 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Thar Desert, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6405 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Ranikot Fort, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6350 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Ranikot Fort, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9945 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9185 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Gondhrani Cave City, Baluchistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9371 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9222 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
The Great Wall of Pakistan -Ranikot Fort,Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

View From Derawar Fort by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Cholistan, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6885 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Malam Jabba, Swat Valley,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6560 by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Baintha: Lake, glacier and mountains by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Biafo: Walking the deck by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bhodesar Dam Nangerparker by Kashi Klicks, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bodehsar Dam Nagarparkar by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Jain Temple At Nagarparkar Sindh by Sheikh Al Ahmed, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Crossing through Deosai Plains -World 2nd highest plateau by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice updates JADI.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ormara Beach - 2 by Adil Nisar, on Flickr
Ormara, Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ormara beach Baluchistan Pakistan by kash kash, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kund Malir by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

French Beach, Karachi by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shergah Fort by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bhit Khori 1 by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hingol National Park 1 by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Early morning at Kakapir by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Karachi Beach,Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

French Beach 5 by Umair Khan, on Flickr
Rich marine Life close to French beach, Karachi, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kund Malir Beach by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tushan_Beach_Karachi by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli Monuments - 05 by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Makli Gravery by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb of Mirza Tughral Baig by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Dassu by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Curving by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Barren by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hunza river with beautiful Karakoram highway by Furqan LW, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Aror Sukkur Sindh by Im Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_4713 by Halar Khoso, on Flickr
Karoonjhar, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_4583 by Halar Khoso, on Flickr
Naukot Fort, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tarbela Dam, Pakistan by Razi uddin Farooqi, on Flickr
largest earth-filled dam in the world and fifth-largest by structural volume. 
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tarbela Dam by Razi uddin Farooqi, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_5536 copy by Faraz Ahmad, on Flickr
Mughal architecture, Lahore Fort, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Abbottabad. by Ehsan Jadoon, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sheosar Lake Pakistan -1985 by Mohammad Khalil, on Flickr
Deosai, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rohtas Fort District Jhelum -in 2011 by Mohammad Khalil, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ladyfinger Peak and the Milky way ...!! by wajahat malik, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Eid Mubarak ..!! by wajahat malik, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Go Live It . . by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr
Biafo Glacier, Karakoram,Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Morning Bus by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr
Soon Valley, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Greater Flamingos by Muhammad Babar, on Flickr
Uchali Lake, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kutton, Neelum Valley, AJK (Pakistan) by zzqureshi, on Flickr
Azad Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Reflection of Blue Hour... by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr

Badshahi Mosque, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Final Destination... by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr
Jehangir's Tomb, Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled by Hidayat Khan, on Flickr
Khyber Pass, Khyber Agency, Federally Administered Tribal Areas (F.A.T.A)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Akora Khattak by ZaiGHaM 
Islam, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A Panorama view of Gurdwara in Thakkarke Village (Gujranwala) by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Dharmarajika Stupa. Taxila by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr
Budhist remains, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Leading lines. by Ehsan Jadoon, on Flickr
From Arang Kel to Kel.
Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Madyan Swat Valley by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

White Empty Wilderness. . . . by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr
Snow Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

FATA Faces FATA Voices (report + photos at link) by FATA Reforms, on Flickr
Village, Federally administered Tribal Area (FATA)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Noori top, Naran - Pakistan #mountains #nooritop #nature #naturephotography #naran #pakistan #landscape by Wasi Khan, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bilot Fort Temples by sajjad butt, on Flickr
***** Kot (or Kafirkot) is an ancient ruin in Dera Ismail Khan District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bilot Fort Temples By Hindu Shahi by sajjad butt, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Skardu (On the way to Kharpocho) (S4) by Adil Tanoli, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mohar, Lassan Nawab Sahib Rd, Mansehra 25052014 by Adil Tanoli, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_8703 by Hammad Awan, on Flickr
Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_8475 by Hammad Awan, on Flickr
Baltit Fort, HUnza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Boats in Gojal Lake by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gojal (Attabad) Lake Hunza by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Masjid Wazir Khan by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_1884 by Hammad Awan, on Flickr
The Royal Mosque 'Badshahi Masjid', Lahore


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Road to my Dreams by umar36, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello from the other side! by umar36, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli by Asad K, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad by Masroor Gilani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mahodand lake - Kalam by Wasi Khan, on Flickr
Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamia College University Peshawar by A2Z Shoots, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lower Swat Valley_Pakistan by MyreeAzhar, on Flickr
Takht Bhai Budhist Monastery from 1st century BCE is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. .


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lower Swat Valley_Pakistan by MyreeAzhar, on Flickr
Takht Bhai Budhist Monastery from 1st century BCE is a UNESCO World Heritage Site


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lower Swat Valley_Pakistan by MyreeAzhar, on Flickr
Budhist Stupa, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi from my Balcony by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gawadar by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr
Coastal City Gwadar, Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

nushki by Ibrahim Baloch, on Flickr
Nushki Desert, Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad Pakistan by Deez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Dadyal View Azadkashmir by Deez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khunjrab by Wasi Khan, on Flickr
Pakistan-China Border- Khunjerab Pass(elevation 4,693 metres or 15,397 feet)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mahodand lake by Wasi Khan, on Flickr
Swat Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSCN6377 by osama lodhi, on Flickr
Bahria Town, Rawalpindi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bridge over the Hunza river by arthur Lewis-Nunes, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badshahi Mosque, Iqbal's Tomb and Lahore Fort by Aamir Bilal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Day 1 - Pasni by Hammad Javed, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sunset Over K6 (7,282 m), Karakoram, Pakistan | By Jonathan Griffith [1520x1140] by Jordan Benge, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Satpara Lake - Skardu by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shandur, Chitral, Pakistan by Tanveer Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

20160804_164632 by Aamer Khalique Chishti, on Flickr
Mangla Lake, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli Graveyard. by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr
Makli Hill is one of the largest necropolises in the world, with a diameter of approximately 8 km. It lies approximately 98 km east of Karachi and is the burial place of some 125,000 local rulers, Sufi saints and others. Makli is on the outskirts of Thatta, the capital of lower Sindh until the 17th century, in what is the southeastern province of present-day Pakistan.[1] It was added to the UNESCO World Heritage List in 1981[2] under the name Historical Monuments of Thatta.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli 19 by Thomas Jacob, on Flickr
Makli Hill Necropolis, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli 28 by Thomas Jacob, on Flickr
Makli Hill Necropolis, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli 23 by Thomas Jacob, on Flickr
Makli Hill Necropolis, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli 10 by Thomas Jacob, on Flickr
Makli Hill Necropolis, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

01 Chaukhandi Sindh, Pakistan by Thomas Jacob, on Flickr
Chaukandi Graveyard, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

16 Chaukhandi Sindh, Pakistan by Thomas Jacob, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad View point by Anam Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Naltar Valley by Emaad Paracha, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Moola by Muhammad Yasir Baloch, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ajmera Battagram by Ikram Yousefzai, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Remembering the past! by Ahsan Riaz Chaudhary, on Flickr
tomb of Sultan Sarang Khan, Rawat Fort, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rawat Fort, Pakistan by Mudassar Afaque, on Flickr
Punjab


----------



## TheBeliever (Dec 28, 2015)

The larger masjid's in Pakistan are beautiful compared to anything else !!


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash valley Rumbur by Imran Schah, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash valley by Imran Schah, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shalimar Garden by Omar Abbas, on Flickr
The Shalimar Gardens (Punjabi, Urdu: شالیمار باغ‎), sometimes written as Shalamar Gardens, is a Mughal garden complex located in *Lahore, Punjab. *Construction began in 1641 AD[2] (1051 AH) and was completed the following year. The project management was carried out under the superintendence of Khalilullah Khan, a noble of Shah Jahan's court, in cooperation with Ali Mardan Khan and Mulla Alaul Maulk Tuni. Shalimar Gardens draws inspiration from Central Asia, Kashmir, Punjab, Persia, and the Delhi Sultanate.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

As soon go kindle fire with snow, as seek to quench the fire of love with words. ~William Shakespeare by Imran Saeed, on Flickr
Shalimar Garden, Lahore,Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_1157 by Omar Abbas, on Flickr
Naulakha, Lahore Fort,Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Naulakha Pavillion by Siraj Ul Hassan, on Flickr
Lahore Fort,Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Deewan-E-Aam by Siraj Ul Hassan, on Flickr
The Diwan-i-Aam was the Hall of commons. It was built by Shah Jahan in 1628 in *Lahore, Punjab.* The kings regularly had meetings with the common people in this hall. Its design is similar to the Diwan-i-Aam at the Agra Fort. The hall has forty pillars and was built in front of a balcony. It was destroyed when a Sikh ruler Sher Singh bombarded the fort in his fight against Maharani Chand Kaur, the wife of Mahraja Kharak Singh. It was later restored by the British in 1849.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lake by Photo Maniac 912, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khabeki Lake by Photo Maniac 912, on Flickr
Khabeki Lake, Soon valley, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bilal Masjid Muslim Town by Photo Maniac 912, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Happiness is not a state to arrive at, but a manner of traveling~!! &#55357;&#56962; #saturday #afternoon #train #railway #station #railwaytrack #Pakrailway #sky #clouds #focus #exposure #instacool #instadaily #instatrain #photography #happiness #is #no by Muneeb Gillani, on Flickr
Rawalpindi Railway Station, Rawalpindi, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Coast line.s by Ebtesam Ahmed, on Flickr
Karachi,Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shrine Of Shah Rukn-e-Alam, Multan, Pakistan | By Babar Asghar [1024x668] by mariorcan1, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Thal dist. dir Pakistan by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Another angle of Thal by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

I walk a lonely road! by Gondal Jutt, on Flickr
Babusar Pass


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Somewhere in Naran by Gondal Jutt, on Flickr
Suspension Bridge over River Kunhar, Kaghan Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fogy, Misty, Bit Cooler Islamad by mushtaqjams, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad - Blue Area by Meeran Nabi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Supreme Court by Meeran Nabi, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khachura Lake, Skardu GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Misty weather by Sharjeel Ahmed Khan, on Flickr
Keran, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gwadar, Pakistan. by umairadeeb, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khewra Salt Mine~Pakistan by Stunning Photographer, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley KPK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Women in veil by umairadeeb, on Flickr
Hingol National Park, Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Furqan by Muhammad Furqan, on Flickr
Jiwani Beach, Gwadar, Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hopar valley, Nagar, Pakistan by javeed iqbal, on Flickr
Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

7266M Diran Peak, Karakoram mountains range, Pakistan by javeed iqbal, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Scene from PTDC Motel Gupis-Gilgit by javeed iqbal, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Phander valley by javeed iqbal, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi neigborhood, Sindh Province

by https://haleemandhaloumi.files.wordpress.com/


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Camels in Cholistan, Pakistan by Muhammad Azhar Hafeez, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hives Stock by Ashbel Sultan, on Flickr
Naran, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Surson (Mustard) before Sunset by Mujahid ur Rehman, on Flickr
Chah Mulah Wala, Moza Nanuk Pur, Khanewal


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nanga Parbat by Filippo Photos, on Flickr
Nanga Parbat, worlds 9th tallest peak, Himalayas, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A glinting river winds its way over desolate South #Pakistan - photo through a plane window by Paul Williams, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb of Jahangir by Shazim Butt, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Reflection by Ahsan Riaz Chaudhary, on Flickr
Sharda town, Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sawat, Pakistan by Abdullah Hashmi, on Flickr
Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province (KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Malam Jabba by Imran Schah, on Flickr
Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province(KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karimabad by Imran Schah, on Flickr
Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0347 by Sammee Mushtaq Bazaz, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makli hill, Thatta, Sindh Province

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sharda, Neelum Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Manial Glacier, Upper Swat KPK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Beauty Of The Day Fades With Giving A Hope For The People! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Kohat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The mighty Masherbrum or K1 (7,821 m), Karakoram, Pakistan | By Jonathan Griffith [1900x1267] by Frank Alvarado, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Under The Gaint by Adeel Pervaiz, on Flickr
Astore, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bani Gala After Rain. by sufined, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Good Morning Miranjani ! by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr
Miranjani Peak, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Look within by Abid, on Flickr
Tomb of Jehangir, Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Astola Island by Zahid Ali Khan, on Flickr
Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Astola Island-2 by Zahid Ali Khan, on Flickr
Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sharda, Neelum Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Maidaan, Sharda AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lady FInger and a house on the hill, Hunza, Pakistan by Shahzad Ali, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beach morning, Ormara, Pakistan by Shoaib Mughal, on Flickr
Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Darbar Mahal by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr
Bahawalpur, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_7502_0789 by YASIR MEHMOOD PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr
Naran, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province(KPK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_7429_0727 by YASIR MEHMOOD PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_7662_0927 by YASIR MEHMOOD PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gulzar Mahal Bahawalpur by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad Pakistan by Deez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fogy, Misty, Bit Cooler Islamad by mushtaqjams, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

لمز by Ashbel Sultan, on Flickr
LUMS University, Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beauty Of Pakistan by ShoAib AnsAri, on Flickr
Murree, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_DSC5490 by Ali Zahoor, on Flickr
Kachura Lake, Skardu, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

nature by Rizwan Kareem, on Flickr
Pasture At Phunder Valley District Ghizer Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

One of the most beautiful beach in Pakistan by umairadeeb, on Flickr
Ormara, Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Makra Shogran Pakistan [4512*2724] by Frank Alvarado, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_5528 by Iqbal Khattak, on Flickr
Shakardara-Kalabagh road, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamia College University Peshawar by A2Z Shoots, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lahori White House by Rana saad, on Flickr
Jinnah Library, Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shah Rukn-E-Alam by Rana saad, on Flickr
Shah Rukn-E-Alam Tomb, Multan,Punjab Province


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Jahaz Banda Meadows, Upper Dir, Khyber Pakhtukhwa


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Karachi City, Pakistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Karachi City, Sindh, Pakistan

The City Of Light

http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/T5VUzs]







[/url] Karachi - City of Lights by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Karachi City, Sindh, Pakistan




Karachi- City of Lights by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Frere Hall by Sarmad Rehman, on Flickr
Karachi, Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore,Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kingdom of Dreams by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr
Snow Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Faizabad Interchange, Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Seaview Beach, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bahria Mosque by Humayun Amjad, on Flickr
Worlds seventh largest mosque can host upto 70.000 worshippers at a time.
Bahria Grand Jamia Masjid, Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Deosai National Park, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan

PC: Mike Horn


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Islamabad City, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Another view of Badshahi Mosque by Saadia Khan, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Attabad Lake by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Minimarg Village, Astore District, Gilgit Balitistan, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

UBL Head Office, Karachi by UBL Digital, on Flickr
Downtown Karachi, Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

UBL Head Office, Karachi by UBL Digital, on Flickr
Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kot Diji Fort Wall Outside by Ahmed Memon, on Flickr
Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Fort of Kot Diji Khairpur Mirs by Ammad Joyo, on Flickr
View from KotDiji Fort, Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb Badshah sultan Khairpur Mis Sindh Pakistan by Ammad Joyo, on Flickr
Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomb Badshah sultan Khairpur Mis Sindh Pakistan by Ammad Joyo, on Flickr
Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The most amazing Buzi Pass on Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan by Usman Miski, on Flickr
Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

uchali lake by Iftikhar Gillani, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bahauddin Zakrya Tomb (multan) by Iftikhar Gillani, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Katas Raj by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Boyun Valley Sawat Kalam Pakistan by Mohammad Zakariya, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

panorama of Beyoun Bayoun Valley by Mohammad Zakariya, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Derawar Fort by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karimabad, Gurais Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr
Azad Jammu and Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shogran and Siri Paye in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_MRA8093 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_MRA8091 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mantoka Waterfall by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sadiq Garh Palace by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr
Bahawalpur, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chotok, Khuzdar, Baluchistan Province

by https://twitter.com/DrYasirShirazi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chotok, Khuzdar, Baluchistan Province

by https://twitter.com/DrYasirShirazi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sphinx a pure natural wonder and only of its kind in the world. by Usman Miski, on Flickr
Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beautiful Interior of Shah Jahan Mosque Thatta, Sindh. by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hingol mud volcano are located in Makran District, Balochistan, Pakistan. by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A unique view of the beautiful Faisal Masjid by Usman Miski, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A view of Hunza valley from Baltit Fort Living area, these colored glasses are hand made and are over 700 years old. by Usman Miski, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Attabad Lake, Hunza Valley, Pakistan by Rowan Castle, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

092-2 by Asad Ijaz, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

018 by Asad Ijaz, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Teerah Valley , Orakzai Agency by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Federally Administered Tribal Agencies (FATA)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Orakzai Agency  by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr
Federally Administered Tribal Agencies (FATA)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Caves and Jeeps by Fahad Ullah, on Flickr
Gondrani Caves, Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Naltar-Meadow by MåÎñ.Åü®.Mê®Î.TÅñhÅÎ, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

AU_Wal_0175 by Taimur Riaz Khan, on Flickr
Sethian Mohallah, Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0743 by Taimur Riaz Khan, on Flickr
Islamia College, Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Kot Diji Fort, formally known as Fort Ahmadabad, dominates the town of Kot Diji in Khairpur District, Pakistan about 25 miles east of the Indus River at the edge of the Nara-Rajisthan Desert by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Attock River by Kashi Khan ☑, on Flickr
Attock Fort, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Road to Nowhere by Adeel Pervaiz, on Flickr
Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

This Is Pakistan by Shayan Ahmed Khan, on Flickr
Mahodand, Swat Valley,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The killer Mountain by Shayan Ahmed Khan, on Flickr
Nanga Parbat, World´s 9th tallest peak - Elevation: 8126 m 
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Katas Raj temple, Chakwal Pakistan by zamara arshad, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Minarat of Pakistan, Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Pindi Point, Murree, Punjab, Pakistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Banjosa Lake, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

7C2B8191 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0409 by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr
Swat Valley, khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Light & Shade by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_7025 by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chaman Balochistan by Hammad Javed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Upper Kachura Lake in Skardu,GB,Pakistan*










Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photography by Imtiaz Hussain Photography


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Sharan forest,Kaghan valley*










Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photograph by Shehzad Maroof Photography


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Ghwari,Khaplu*










Source: Dawn weekly project

Photograph by Qammer wazir


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Phander Lake,Ghizer*











Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photography:Zeeshi22(Zeeshan photography)


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Chairlift in Arang kel*










Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photograph by Nida Zizou


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Sharda Heights,AJK*











Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photograph by aziz changezi


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Fall at Gulmit,Hunza*










Source: Dawn weekly project

Photograph by shadyunit


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Shigar valley*










Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photograph: Uzair Ahmad Photography


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Khaplu Valley,Skardu*










Source: Dawn weekly project 

Photograph by Shutter bug


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Sharda Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/mughal113/]Haroon Mughal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

#Roadies #Bara Pani Bridge, #Deosai #Plains - #Skardu #Baltitstan #Pakistan by Roadies Pak, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

EarthPorn/Karambar Lake, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan | By Ghulam Rasool [5184x3456] by Alison Huskey, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Blue hour at Saidpur village, Islamabad by Hamza Qayyum, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sunset, Islamabad by Hamza Qayyum, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

#Roadies #DerawarFort #Cholistan #Pakistan by Roadies Pak, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shigar Valley by Saad Faridi, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Under the Shadow of the Mountains by Saad Faridi, on Flickr
Shangrila Resort, Skardu, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Karachi City, Sindh, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

#Roadies #Machalo #Hushe_valley #Baltitstan #Pakistan by Roadies Pak, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

#Roadies #Domail, #Minimerg #Distirct #Astore #GilgitBaltitstan by Roadies Pak, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

From the Heart Of Snowlake by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0157 by nouky_nouk, on Flickr
Islamabad


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kutton, Neelam Valley by Jawad ur Rehman, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Magical Moments by Shutter Bug, on Flickr
Jarbazo (the blind lake), Shigar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Milky Way galaxy rising just before Dawn by Abubaker Shekhani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0234 by Abubaker Shekhani, on Flickr
Ranikot Fort, Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ziarat, Balochistan, Pakistan by Hammad Javed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wali Tangi Reservoir, Quetta, Balochistan by Hammad Javed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Golden peak*

Spantik or Golden peak ( 7,027 m) by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Hunza*

Hunza Morning by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Deosai*

Deosai ~ by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

m i n i m a r g ~ Pakistan by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Buzi Pass, Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan by umairadeeb, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Moti Masjid Lahore Fort by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Banjoosa Lake - Kashmir by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rohtas Fort by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr
Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Absolve... by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr
Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*The Land Of The Blessed* by Nasr Rahman, on Flickr
Muzaffarabad, Azad Jammu & Kashmir(AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

One End of Pakistan "Line of Control" by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr
Leepa Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Port Grand, Karachi, Sindh


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Karachi City, Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Parri, Gilgit, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chatorkhan, Ishkoman, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Drosh, Chitral, KPK, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan by syed ammar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chiiti Boi Glacier, Ishqoman Valley by Aheed Naveed, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sheosaer, (Yalk Sarae) by Aheed Naveed, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gattian Lake, Neelum Valley. by Aheed Naveed, on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karakoram by Szilvia Pal, on Flickr
Hushe Valley,Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karakoram by Szilvia Pal, on Flickr
Baltoro, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karakoram by Szilvia Pal, on Flickr
Baltoro Glacier, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karakoram by Szilvia Pal, on Flickr
K2 - World´s Second highest peak (8,611 m), Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_8765 by 7thgear, on Flickr
Naran, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Roghili Gol (Chitral Valley) by Arslan Mirza, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

During Naltar Pass Trek by Arslan Mirza, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan (GB)


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Hussaini, Gojal, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr

Gojal,GB


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Chilim, Astore, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr

Chillim,Astore


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Langar, Ghizer, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr

langar,ghizer


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Tore Chatt (3682m) Roghili Gol (Chitral) by Arslan Mirza, on Flickr

Tore chatt,Chitral


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Route to the Magical Kingdom by Hammad Javed, on Flickr
Wali Tangi Gorge, Balochistan Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hussain Chacha spotting the Brown Bears of Deosai @ Marshy Lake, Deosai - Pakistan by Lubna Javaid, on Flickr
Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Naran Valley by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Phandar lake, Ghizar Valley @ Gilgit - Pakistan by Lubna Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Naran-Babusar Pass Road by 7thgear, on Flickr
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

P1220327 by noor ali, on Flickr
Altit Fort, Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

*Karachi City, Sindh, Pakistan*










Pic by Kaybees


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Mount Rakaposhi, Hunza, GB


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Karakoram Highway*

Karakoram Highway by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Saif ul Muluk*

A mysterious evening at Lake Saif ul Malook. by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Chowki Valley*

A View of Chowki Valley. AJK by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Karore Meadows*

Karore Meadows by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Babusar Top*

Babusar Top by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Jalkhad*

Jalkhad Valley, Naran by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Besal, Naran*

Besal, Naran by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Islamabad*


Morning rays by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Upper Neelum Valley - Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


First Snow Fall by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gilgit-Baltistan*


Hunza Valley by Saad Faridi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gilgit-Baltistan*


Shigar Valley by Saad Faridi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Derawar Fort !!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## zunairakhan (Nov 12, 2017)

Minar a Pakistan picture in a beautiful night
http://www.holypakistan.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/24164418202_4c78f57528_o-1.jpg


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*North Pakistan*


Karakoram Plateaus by ZILL NIAZI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gilgit-Baltistan*


Attabad Lake - عطا آباد جھیل‎ by SALMAN AHMED, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gilgit-Baltistan
*

HUNZA by SALMAN AHMED, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Naltar Ski resort, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Naltar Ski Resort, Gilgit-Baltistan by Imran Hunzai, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lady Finger & Hunza Peak, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Lady Finger and Hunza peak seen from Hon Pass by Imran Hunzai, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi, Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Panjpeer Cliff, Punjab Province*


Panjpir Cliff by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Islamabad *


City Nights by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*View from Panjpeer Cliff, Punjab Province*


Beyond the River by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Khunjerab Pass(Elevation 4693 m), Pakistan-China border, Gilgit-Baltistan*

K H U N J E R A B - 紅其拉甫山口 by SALMAN AHMED, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Rama Lake, Astore, Gilgit-Baltistan *


Rama lake by Minhaj Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Leepa Valley near LOC, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


One End of Pakistan "Line of Control" by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Leepa Valley near LOC, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


LINE OF CONTROL by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Katas Raj, Salt Range, Punjab Province*


Katas Raj by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Markazi Jamia Masjid, Rawalpindi, Punjab Province*


An expression of devotion in architecture by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Islamabad*


Urban Jungle by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arang Kel, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)


Arang_Kel_Night_Fobak (1 of 1) by Fahad Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ruins and village, Cholistan desert, Punjab Province*


Cholistan View by nabeel461, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Manthoka waterfall, Baltistan (Gilgit-Baltistan)*


Manthoka waterfall - Skardu by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Naltar, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Naltar by Saad Faridi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Sohail Gate, Rohtas Fort, Punjab Province*


Sohail Gate is one of the intact gate in better condition from 12 gates of Rohtas Fort by
y Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lahore, Punjab Province*


Samadhi of Ranjit Singh with minaret of Badshahi Mosque in the background, Lahore - Pakistan by Lubna Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Baltit Fort, Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan*


canons of baltit fort by Ali Siddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Darwaza Gali, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*









Source: www.dawn.com


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Rama Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Rama Lake by mujtaba ezaz, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Downtown Karachi, Sindh Province
*


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hazuri Bagh Baradari & Alamgiri Darwaza(Gate), Lahore Fort, Lahore, Punjab Province*


Lahore Fort by Syed Bilal Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Nagar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Autumn in Nagar Valley by Syed Bilal Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bibi Jawindi Tomb, Uch Sharif, Punjab Province 
*

Uch Sharif by Syed Bilal Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Aitchison College, Lahore, Punjab Province*


Aitchison College Lahore by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Keran, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) *


Hut In Keran by nabeel461, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*KMC Building, Karachi, Sindh Province*


Karachi corporation municipal office by Mohammad Yasir Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Attock Fort, Punjab Province*


_DSC0597 by photographer28, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Chitral Fort, Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province *


Chitral fort by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Water tank of Katas hindu temple complex, Chakwal District, Punjab Province*


Katas Raj Temple, Pakistan by Fahad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Water tank of Katas hindu temple complex, Chakwal District, Punjab Province*


Katas Raj Temple, Pakistan by Fahad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


Own Sunshine by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hiran Minar, Sheikhupura, Punjab Province
*
The complex was built at the site of a game reserve in honour of Mughal Emperor Jahangir's pet antelope. Complex completed in 1620.


Hiran Minar by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*14th century Gori temple(Jain), Nagarparkar, Sindh Province
*

DSCF6961 by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Boyun, Kalam, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Boyun Valley Sawat Kalam Pakistan by Mohammad Zakariya, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Chach Valley, Attock district, Punjab Province*


Beautiful evening in Chach valley by Mohammad Zakariya, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan*


Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan by jameel Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan*


Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan by jameel Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Shangrila Resort, Skardu, Gilgit-Batistan *


IMG_0839 copy by jameel Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Village homes, Azad Jammu & Kashmir*


Kashmir by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mount Hari Parbat, Azad Jammu & Kahmir (AJK)*


mount Harri Parbat by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Deosai National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan*
has an average elevation of 4,114 metres (13,497 ft) above sea level, making the Deosai Plains one of the highest plateaus in the world. The park protects an area of 3,000 square kilometres (1,200 sq mi). It is well known for its rich flora and fauna of the Karakoram-West Tibetan Plateau alpine steppe eco region.


Deosai ~ by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Wazir Khan Mosque (built 1641), Lahore*


Wazir Khan Lahore by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mazeno Ridge, Mount Nanga Parbat - world´s 9th tallest peak at 8,126 m - Gilgit-Baltistan *
The core of Nanga Parbat is a long ridge trending southwest–northeast. The southwestern portion of this main ridge is known as the Mazeno Wall, the last unclimbed ridge on the world's 14 peaks of 8,000 metres (until 2013).


Mazeno Ridge - Nanga parbat |4th Dimension ©| by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir*


neelam valley by javedchawla, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

* Saif-ul-mulook national park, Naran-Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province *


Silence by Ali Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Concordia, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Milky Way over Concordia Camp, Pakistan by Anne Dirkse [1920x1280] by /r/my_mom_beats_me by /r/EarthPorn, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Skardu Airport, Skardu, Gilgit-Baltistan*


04-IMG_6342 by manalahmadkhan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Reposting this beautiful picture of *Islamabad* taken by SSC member MansoorBashir, that btw is also used as *banner * today 


Urban Jungle by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Karakoram mountains, Gilgit-Baltistan*


In-the-Belly-of-Great-Baltoro by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Arang Kel, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


Arang_Kel_Fobak (1 of 1) by Fahad Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Upper Kachura Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan*


MJC_Summer_Camp_2015-3 by Fahad Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Murree Hills, Punjab Province*


Murree_Jan_2017_Fobak (1 of 1) by Fahad Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Rohtas Fort, Jhelum, Punjab Province*
Rohtas Fort (Punjabi, Urdu: قلعہ روہتاس‬‎; Qila Rohtas) is a 16th-century fortress located near the city of Jhelum in the Pakistani province of Punjab.The fortress was built during the reign of the Pashtun king Sher Shah Suri between 1541 and 1548 in order to help subdue the rebellious tribes of the Potohar region of northern Punjab that were loyal to the Mughal crown. The fort is one of the largest and most formidable in the subcontinent. Rohtas Fort was never stormed by force, and has survived remarkably intact.

The fort is known for its large defensive walls, and several monumental gateways. Rohtas Fort was inscribed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site in 1997 for being an "exceptional example of the Muslim military architecture of Central and South Asia.


16th Century Rohtas Fort || Pakistan || قلعہ روہتاس‎ by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Badshahi(Royal) Mosque, Lahore, Punjab Province*
The Badshahi Mosque (Punjabi and Urdu: بادشاہی مسجد‬‎, or "Imperial Mosque") is a Mughal era mosque in Lahore, capital of the Pakistani province of Punjab. The mosque is located west of Lahore Fort along the outskirts of the Walled City of Lahore, and is widely considered to be one of Lahore's most iconic landmarks.

Badshahi Mosque was commissioned by Emperor Aurangzeb in 1671, with construction of the mosque lasting for two years until 1673. 


Badshahi Mosque by ZILL NIAZI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Shah Rukn e Alam Tomb, Multan, Punjab Province*
The Tomb of Shah Rukn-e-Alam (Urdu: مقبرہ شاہ رکن عالم‬‎) located in Multan, Pakistan, is the mausoleum of the Sufi saint Sheikh Rukn-ud-Din Abul Fateh. The shrine is considered to be the earliest example of Tughluq architecture, and is of the most impressive shrines in the Subcontinent. The shrine attracts over 100,000 pilgrims to the annual urs festival that commemorates his death
The tomb was built between 1320 and 1324 CE by Ghiyath al-Din Tughluq in the pre-Mughal architectural style.[3] The tomb is considered the earliest example of Tughluq architecture, and pre-dates Tughluq monuments in Delhi.


Aerial View of Shah Rukn e Alam Tomb by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Nagar Valley, Miar Peak, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Autumnal Landscape by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mahodand Lake, Upper Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Perfect Reflection... by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


Truck by Amna Bhatti, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Madyan, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Madyan Swat Valley by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Derawar Fort, Cholistan Desert, Punjab Province*


Derawar Fort !!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ratti Galli Lake, Neelam Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


Ratti Galli Lake, Neelam Valley!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*St. Matthews Church, Nathia gali, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province(KPK)*


St. Matthew's Church, Nathia Gali by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*View from Altit Fort, Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan(GB)*


view from Altit Fort by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Altit Town & Fort, Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan(GB)*
Altit Fort (Urdu: قلعہ التیت‎) is an ancient fort at Altit town in the Hunza valley in Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan. It was originally home to the hereditary rulers of the Hunza state who carried the title Mir, although they moved to the somewhat younger Baltit fort nearby three centuries later. Altit Fort and in particular the Shikari tower is around 1100 years old, which makes it the oldest monument in the Gilgit–Baltistan.


around 1100 years old altit fort by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Altit Fort, Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan(GB)*


Altit Fort - Hunza Valley by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Trek to Mushkpuri Peak, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


trekking towards mushkpuri peak by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*River Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


River Swat - Pakistan by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Tarbela Lake,Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


khalabhat township lake by Fahad Shah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Batura Lake and Passu Cones, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Batura Lake and Passu Cones by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## aasifch (Jul 6, 2014)

love to c this heaven again n again


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Arang Kel, Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


ArangKel, Neelum Valley. by Ali Asghar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hindu Katas Raj Temple Complex, Potohar Plateau, Punjab Province*


Katas Raaj Temples by Ali Asghar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Saeen Sukh Shrine, Chiniot, Punjab Province*


Devotee. by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Arang Kel, Neelum valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


the mesmerizing Arang Kel by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Murree Hills, Punjab Province*


2017-12-30_11-08-43 by Haseeb Sohail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mahodand Lake, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province *


Golden smile of the snowy peak in response of the kiss of the Sun. by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Shamozai Bridge, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Aerial View Of Shamozai Bridge Swat Valley by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mankial, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Me on the flanks of Mankial, Kalam, Swat, Pakistan, 1995 by Hans Peter Roersma, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Jarogo Meadows, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Jarogoo Meadows Swat Valley by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lahore Fort, Lahore, Punjab Province*


Lahore Fort by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Sheesh Mahal, Lahore Fort, Lahore, Punjab Province*
The Sheesh Mahal (Urdu: شیش محل‬‎; “The Palace of Mirrors”) is located within the Shah Burj block in northern-western corner of Lahore Fort. It was constructed under the reign of Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan in 1631-32. The ornate white marble pavilion is inlaid with pietra dura and complex mirror-work of the finest quality. The hall was reserved for personal use by the imperial family and close aides. It is among the 21 monuments that were built by successive Mughal emperors inside Lahore Fort, and forms the "jewel in the Fort’s crown."[1] As part of the larger Lahore Fort Complex, it has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1981.


Lahore Fort by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Azad Jammu & Kashmir*


Kashmir the beautiful by Ali Asghar, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Phandar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*

Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan by jameel Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Phandar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*

Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan by jameel Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Hunza*

Colours of Autumn in Royal Gardens by Stunning Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Hunza Valley*

Autumn colors & the blue water stream!!! by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat, Gilgit-Baltistan*


NangaParbat & Fairy Meadows by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province *


Setting sun in the horizen by Faysal Khan Elahi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gitidas, Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province *


Babusar Pass by Faysal Khan Elahi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Oghi, Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


A beautiful Pakistani Village by Faysal Khan Elahi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Domail Village, Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province *


Domail village by Faysal Khan Elahi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Jabori, Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Near Mundi , jabar Devli by Faysal Khan Elahi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ataabad Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan*


Attaabad lake by Rizwan_Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Darbar Mehal, Bahawalpur, Punjab Province*


Darbar Mehal, Bahawalpur, Pakistan by muzzammil rabbani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Baltit Fort, Hunza, Gilgit-Baltistan *


Baltit Fort by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Falaksair Mountain, Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*


Falak Sher Mountain by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Banjosa Lake, Rawlakot, Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK)*


Jheel Kinaray by Aasim Mukhtar, on Flickr


----------

